# GCRM.......................anyone on board..........



## holly01

i just thought i would start this wee thread as a few people have pm'd me re this subject and to be honest i would loveeee some cycle buddies...and i have a feeling there shall be more hoppin across the water for treatment now due to the waiting lists and price increases...... 

so please dont have me as 'billy no mates'   

our story so far then................

we have had 2 apts in glasgow the 2nd was yday 

and we are ready for take off!! just waiting now on AF which should be in the next few days and then i start on day 21   cant believe we are actually gettin on this rollercoaster again wooohoooo

hope to see some more joining me shortly


----------



## jooles

hi holly  

this is a great idea as im sure many of the girls heading to glasgow didnt expect to have to  so will be good to share experiences and know other people going through the same thinng!!!

so how did you find going over and what did you think of the place? they received our blood sample today and so we have just paid our first installment for other tests when we get over!!! cant believe weve started as its taken so long to get here!

will be great to hear everyones news

jules


----------



## glitter girl

Just wanted to wish you girls all the very best


----------



## qnu

hi girls
we'll be heading over for app on 18th aug, we're having our initial cons over the phone. looking forward to it, i think. they seem really nice so  far. still in shock at the cheek of origins, i hope everyone dumps them, see how they like it.
talk soon
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Hi just wanted to shout in as we are going with Glasgow aswell. qnu we are in for appt on 19 Aug so just missed each other.  We also will have 1st consultation over the phone and that happens on 6th Aug. Yeahhhhh lets get this started.


----------



## sunbeam

Good luck to all going to Glagow.........what happened with Origin?


----------



## shaz2

HEY LOVELY LADIES

just wanted to pop on and say hello (and have a wee nosy ...lol..)

best of luck to use all girlies, xx


----------



## Cate1976

holly: So pleased for you, hope tx is successful.

qnu: Hope all goes well for you as well.

sparkleyme: Good luck.

Hope to see all of you on Bumps & Babies thread


----------



## emak

*GOOD LUCK GIRLS* i will be keeping a close eye on this thread for future reference (hopefully i wont need it)


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Sunbeam, Shaz2, Cate1976 and emak.  Hopefully all will go well with GCRM and we'll have some more BFP's.  Cate1976 congrats on hitting the 20wk mark


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

just a quickie as hitting bed soon but how do you get a consultation over the phone? have you sent over bloods etc and getting consultation over phone to discuss the results?   

jules


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls good luck


----------



## holly01

hiya..awh girls thanks for all the good wishes, hopefully we will be starting a trend of BFP's in the coming months     

well i am waiting.................and waiting on her ladyship    typicial eah when ye want er she doesnt show up    

jooles we went over for the consultation,ure lucky getin it over the phone saves u the trip/£ its only a chat re treatment etc   i had me bloods done in the gp and posted them over.

hope everyone is doin well and countin the days down til aug


----------



## sparklyme

Holly how did you find it in Glasgow.  Did you find it easy enough to get from the airport to GCRM?  I have sent over my blood sample for AMH and have paid for scans and SA.  We have our first consultation by phone on 6 August then over on 19th for scans etc.  Is it likely that treatment will start straight away.  Sorry for all the questions but am so excited about getting started


----------



## holly01

Hiya sparkly,
nat at al ask away
ack they are just lovely in glasgow so friendly etc..
yeah if u fly into gla int u are just 10 mins from clinic not gla prestwick its two far away, we use a private taxi instead of the black cabs as its cheaper i can pm u the number if ye like
yeah once u have ure bloods etc done u sign the consent forms etc and then u just wait til ure nxt period and start on day 21!no wait its grt!


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks a mill Holly.  Can you PM me the number for the taxi firm. Hope the   rears her ugly head for you  .  Keep us posted on how you are gettin on.


----------



## louise09

Hey girls,

Just want to wish all u GCRM girls good luck with ur tx.  I probably would have considered joining u all only I had already had my 1st app with Origin which cost £450 before I found out about the 6 mth waiting list they now have  
Can't afford to lose that money!
xxx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Louise09, glad all went well with your appointment in Origin today.  Thanks for the good wishes.  You never know what with girls cancelling appt's with Origin to go to Scotland and further maybe the waiting times with Origin will shorten.  Hopefully the time will fly in


----------



## louise09

Hey Sparklyme,

yea i was actually thinking that myself, hopefully it doesn't take the full 6mths.  The nurse who was I signing forms with ect said to ring in a months time if I havn't heard anything regarding app for bld test (i think for HIV) and that it would't do any harm to keep on at them so fingers crossed!

I hope ur time goes in quickly for ur app in Aug!  
xxx


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Louise.  Would send you some bubbles but you have all the sevens so sending you some         and lots of


----------



## qnu

hi girls
holly hope af comes soon amd you get going 

louise and anyone getting tests done for ivf
you can get most of them done throu your gp and get a copy of them for the fertility centre, i have had
hiv & 
hepatitus b & c
rubella immunity
smear
day3 fsh

all done at gp
and i have to get chlamidia one done too.
it would save a few quid and time and i also like having the results myself so i can try to understand them.also if you have had treatment recently they will take the sperm info from your treatment and you won't need that.
just phone them and ask. a year ago i would have be too scared to do all this, if you don't ask they don't tell you.
sparkly good to hear you are all organised

we were at origin today for our consultation app which went well except for the waiting list but we paid up the 500 deposit because we can use it in the future even if, i mean when glasgow works.
my amh came back and it 7.4, i was over the moon. i was expecting .7 listening to the doom and gloom of the dr in the royal. i think i'll post her the result to keep in my file!!! ha.

hope everyone well and talk soon


----------



## sunbeam

Girls do you know do they transfer the embryos at day 5 or day3?


----------



## holly01

thanks qun...............................she has arrived      OMG i am so excited   jumped outta me bed this morn and cuda cried with joy!!so made the phone call and i inject 18th aug so so so so excited to have a date   its more real now
isnt that the day u go over to glasgow chick??hows all goin?u got all ure results ok?let me know if u need any outa the rfc i have a direct line  
forget to mention actually the staff in the rfc have been FANTASTIC re my bloods,notes etc so praise due where its deserved  

sunbeam they do both depending on individual circumstances obviously, and they give a great explaination of both benefits and negatives etc

 to all me other glaswegian muckers


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks Holly its just reading on the internet of other experiences I cant help but wonder would I have a better chance of implantation with Day 5 transfers...........although then I know I could end up with none of the embryos surviving............if FET doesnt work out I think I will discuss it with Dr at next fresh cycle where ever that may be!

Also Holly Im delighted you start 18th Aug..........brill news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qnu

congrats holly on AF. that's gonna be my big prob when i get over to glasgow, my period hasn't come in 3 1/2 months so i'm hoping it stays away now and that i take provera to bring it on as close to 18th as poss so i can get started.
yeah my tests have all come back good, i'm so happy, my day 3's were normal contrary to dr mc manus's expectations and my amh is 7.4 which is great too. i must admit i wsa expecting both to be bad, they told us in the royal that 'we'd probably want to give up now' after the 2nd ivf - oh they make me so mad. the doc in origin just shook his head and asked why they said that considering i hot preggers first time and had an egg fertilise 2nd time? 
i think i have all my tests ready for glasgow, we just have to have a sperm analysis done cos they won't take rfc test although origin did.
origin also want chlamidia test done and smear and hiv and hep are to be in the last year, glasgow are ok for these to be in last 2 years.
the schedule for origin sounds better that royal, it would be injections for 2 weeks rather than sniffing for 4 weeks and then straight to stims with a big blast for first 2 days instead of the very high dose i had to take for 2 weeks at royal, so slightly shorter tx. thats if i need it.
i'm really looking forward to gcrm starting altough i'm a bit nervous about flying back and forth after ec and et, as i had a really tough time at ec last time. with et i'm going to ask them can i lie down for 1/2hour afterwards cos when i had the first one where i had the ectopic, i really felt weird and just want to lie flat for a while and they couldn't let me. i've always regretted that and in the back of my mind i blame it for things going wrong a bit.  
anyway i hope we all get to meet up through tx time flying back and forth. i'm looking forward to an excuse to go shopping!!!!

hope all well
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Yeeeehhhhhhhhaaaaaaa Holly.  Delighted the   is here.  Bet you're delighted to be getting going.  You start the day b4 i go to Glasgee.  Made up for you.  Will keep you in my    .  

When i go to Glasgow i will be on about day 12 of Augusts AF.  Will i have to wait until day 21 of my next AF before starting treatment? Not that i'm complaining mind


----------



## sparklyme

By the way Holly, Do you have your meds or will you have to go back over for them? Sorry maybe a stupid question but was just interested


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

well things all quiet with us as not on tx at the mo so not much to post 

happy days holly - are you the first of us to actually start stimms   it all works out for you!!

just a few questions i was thinking about earlier girls if anyone can help 

what are you plans between ec and et? will you be staying in glasgow or travelling back home then back over again for ET? (sorry if that sounds like a stoopid question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i dint have periods unless on tx and in the past tablets to bring on a bleed (provera) etc have NEVER worked for me  just wondering if anyone would know if they will then start me on injections straight away

anyhoo ill be on tomoro to catch up on all the goss  

take care everyone

Jules


----------



## qnu

hi girls
hope you're coping with the excitement of getting the ball rolling!
jooles just wanted to say that with my 2 IVF's my period didn't come and they had to give me provera and it didn't work either time, so they took my bloods and checked my womb lining, and as they were ok, they started my tx anyway. i t does delay things a bit waiting for everything to work, period, provera etc. My hubby is a pharmacist and says that I need a higher dose of provera, so make sure they know others didn't work, thats what i'm gonna do.
not sure what to do between ec and et, i wouldn't mind staying over after et rather than juggle it around afterwards. there would be 2 nights between ec and et wouldn't there. i don't think my hubby couldn't manage that, but i wouldn't mind staying on my own at all, maybe that would be a bit weird!!
sparkly good question on whether or not you'll have to wait for another month, i'd give them a buzz, that would be brill if you could get going. with origin you can try sourcing your own meds as far as i know and compare prices with them. i wonder if its the same with glasgow, they letting us get our own, i think the royal is ok for prices, you could phone and ask for a quote to compare them with glasgow.
got to get a wriggle on i've acupuncture to go to.
talk later
nuala


----------



## holly01

great to see!
girls i duno bout the no bleed situation but def give them a ring an any of the nurses will have a chat with ye 
i also wondered about after e/c an e/t so my idea was to go home after e/c on the latest flight and then def stay maybe 1/2 nites after e/t...i think it wont be a problem to have a lie down after thou as they only have 3 recovery (i think) rooms etc and i dont think they do anymore e/c or e/t on that day now i maybe gettin mixed up but i think thats what they said please dont quote me as i *may* have taken it up wrong  
 also sedation is normal procedure for all patients durn e/c  was quite shocked to hear this....

i have me prostat inj here which i take on day 21 and lasts for a month  no snifin thank flok! an i had a list of drugs to get priced from my pharmacy but they stoped after 2nd drug as it was way over the gcrm price already  so u can either collect them in glasgow or have them delivered to ure home address 
hope that helps ladies 

roll on august


----------



## jooles

morning ladies  

just a quickie from me as in work but just to let you know i got my blooed results back from gmrc and it shows i have an amh of 6.1 so happy enough with that   

another quick question for you all - for any of the ladies flying over im just wondering what will happen at airport if we are issued with drugs when we are over there  hmmmmmmm you know what airport security is like at the minute  

anyhoo ill talk to you all soon!!

jules


----------



## holly01

great news jooles 
re. the drugs i was the same so i asked them to write me a letter to take to security and as we wer goin thru i had it in me hand an DH says stick it in ure bag and dont draw attention to ureself   and wud u believe they scanned me handbag an nvr said bo!imagine that ! it was liquid and a 3 needles    some security eah   but anyways i will be gettin a ltr nxt time also to be sure to be sure  
lovely weather eah...........i am sittin er thinkin will i wont i go to the moby....


----------



## sparklyme

HI Girls,

Jooles good news on your AMH.  I also got my results today 14.2.  I don't fully understand the significance of this and it said that my result was a bit high for my age so don't know if that is good or bad  .  

Go to the moby Holly push the boat out.  

I'm headin to Sorrento next friday for a week, will it still be ok to take an anti-histimine(sorry my spelling is wick)  

Am babysitting my sis's 2 month old tonight. DH and i are getting a bit of practice in   here's hoping    not looking forward to middle of the night feed though


----------



## walsh1363

Hi girls glad to see a GCRM link i have my first appointment on the 14th of Aug and hope to pick up drugs that day also for all you girls who are staying over in Glasgow there is a good hotel very close by and not to expensive i am luck as i am origionally from Glasgow so i can stay with family


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Walsh 1363.  PM for you

Denise


----------



## holly01

hiya walsh   for ure 1st apt
can u share the hotel details as i must check it out for around e/c e/t time. thanx  

hope everyone else is doin ok an uknow what ........
its august at last        the ball will be rolling soon


----------



## sparklyme

Time won't be long flying in now Holly Yeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## walsh1363

Hi girls a few off you have been asking about hotels near GCRM and i would recommend the swallow but i have since found a better deal 2 min from clinic travel lodge basic but good value I'm going over on the 13th Aug and only paying £45 for the room so it should keep costs down a bit. Also got my AMH results today 26.1 i am so happy.


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Walsh, congrats on your AMH result.  Was just wondering which travelodge is it.  There is travelodge central, travelodge paisley road and Braehead and airport  .  

Anyone else any more news?  I have my telephone consultation tomorrow afternoon and feel quite excited as i feel like we are really getting started


----------



## holly01

Hiya chicks 
travelodge are doin £19 rooms if booked in advance but when i have looked obviously there are none    
but anyways there is a few £29-£39 which arnt 2bad rite.....
if i was to be staying a few nites i would choose the braehead travelodge as it seems to be closest to clinic,shops,cinema etc......

hope u all are doin ok


----------



## walsh1363

We are staying at the Braehead one the paisley rd one is facing harry ramsdens ad the cinema and 5min from city center the cheepest room we got for next wk was £45


----------



## sparklyme

Had my telephone consultation with GCRM.  Doc said that they have a doc in dundonald who can do scans for us but i don't know how much he costs.  Anyone else told this and do you know if it is cheaper to go to the Royal if that is possible?  Hope this doesn't start to get dead confusing.  

Think i'll look into the Braehead one aswell although i don't have dates to book to go over yet.  Will have to be patient just a little while longer.  

Am flying out to Sorrento tonight so keep posting and i will catch up wit all your progress when i get back, next Friday.

Take care


----------



## holly01

Happy hols sparkley    

not long now walsh til u get over      

ladies 8 more days an i will be starting d/r      sososoooooooo excited


----------



## qnu

Hey ladies
just wanted to say hi and see how you're all doing.
Holly only a few more days ti; you start, woohoo.
Hope you've had a greta time in sorrento, haven't been ther but we are italy addicts, hope you hd loads of lovely pasta and pizza and vino collapso, yum, making mmyself hungry here. the royal is £81 for scans, i'm goign to look into dundonald too after we have our consultation (tomorrow). when do you go over, have you any dates yet
walshe we're staying in travelodge too, when are you over, we're going monday night, so we'll be there for tues morn for our app, well more so so my hubby can have a wee lie-in on tues morn. he's working such long hours that i'm trying to spoil him a bit before i turn into 'the psycho' again on the drugs and turn into a 'me-me' again. poor thing!
jooles hope you're hanging in ok, congrats on amh, its a relief when the results come back good isn't it. what stage are you at now.
well it is starting to get exciting, wonder will we bump into each other through this.
i got a surprise this week cos after 3 -4 months of no period it was showing signs of trying to come and it definitely looks like its coming today or tomorrow (TMI i'm sorry). my sad little life with ivf means that this is very exciting. i rang gcrm and asked if it did come could they take this as day 1 and they said maybe but to ask the doc on sat. i really hope they do because it would save loads of time waiting for it to start (which 99% sure it wouldn't) and then they give me the drugs to bring it on (unfort don't work either) blah blah, more time ............. so fingers crossed today or tomorrow could be my day 1. the lesser spotted 'natural period' - i think this is a 'sign', that my luck is changeing.
girls i'm sorry for going on. just getting a bit overexcited.
i'll shut up now and do my ivf meditation cd - oh yes the big guns are out this time, i'm throwing everying at it. acupuncture, reflexology, agnus castus, meditation, chinese herbs, exercise, diet and lots of PMA.
talk later


----------



## holly01

oooo isnt it a miserable wan the day ladies  y is it on a fri when i am packin up the boot to head to the moby it pishes down 

      woohooo a few of us ladies are havin a little movement   

Qnu not long til ye head over *4 days to be precise*   are u all set?

Sparlky i hope u have a fab time on hols as the next 9mths u will be goin nowhere  just to checkup's 4 ure wee baba    roll on the 19th 

walshe i'm so excited that u are over there now and having ure apt,cant wait to hear from u and i hope all goes well and u are guna get started soon     

4 more days


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls, just back from Sorrento today.

Hope you have a gr8 weekend away in the moby Holly. Woohoo time is flyin in now for ya. Bet you can't wait to get started 

qnu, had gr8 time in italy, too much  and too much pasta and way too much ice-cream but hey thought i would get it all in b4 treatment starts and hopefully it will be the last for the next 9 months . We're goin over to sign forms on wednesday. Hope they let you take this A/F so saves you lots of time and extra meds  Goodluck for Tuesday 

Walsh sending you loads of    and a little bit of   . Let us know how you are gettin on

Jooles whats happenin wit you? Any developments? When are you going over? Sending you some   

Hope you all have a gr8 weekend sorry if i missed anyone. Keep us up to date on how you's are all gettin on


----------



## qnu

hey girls
just a quick hello 
sparkly so glad you had a brill time, i tink i'll book something when i get my schedule
holly not long now, whats your treatment going to be like. have a great time in the moby
walshe hope everything went ok on thurs, fill us in on details
jooles hope your hanging in there ok

i had my telephone consultation this morning and it was good. i think i'll be able to use today or tomorrow as my day one, then on day 21 i have a DR injection (instead of 5 weeks of nasal sprays, Yes), then period comes a few days later, then start injections. will find out all the bizz properly on tuesday.

have to go home to co down now as my kid bro and his wife and 2 gorgeous kids are arriving, they are moving back for good, he's been there 10 years and its so exciting, i'll get to be a baby borrower with his kids now too.

talk soon
have lovely wkend

love
nuala


----------



## emak

Good luck to all you Glasgow babes   looks like things are starting to happen for yous all


----------



## walsh1363

Hi ladies thats me home from Glasgow and all went very well AF showed her head on Thursdy night so i have started treatment egg collection will be 25/26th of Aug i am in shock it has happened so quick i am also going to be taking some pills after EC to help the wee yins stick and to prevent MC as i have had 2MC and 4IVF i think the common term is embie glue the clinic is fantastic regardless of outcome and it has worked out so much cheaper than Origin if there is any quesions then ask away im sure i have missed lots of things out.


----------



## shaz2

hi walsh

just wanted to ask u quick question on the tablets ur taking after ec, do you know what there called and if available on nhs yet? 

the very best of luck to all use lovelly ladies...xx


----------



## walsh1363

Its Clexane and Prednisolone that i use from the day of ET Prednisolone is used untl the 13th wk of pregnancy  in the letter for my GP its says that this is in line with the SPiN trial and that my GP will prescribe it but i have the name of a very good Fert Doc that may be able to help ad see if this would be any good for you as i see from your signature that you have had a lot of MC so they might have already offered you these drugs i hope i have been of help goodluck and let me know how you get on xx


----------



## shaz2

yeah would u pm me details of that doctor then, im already on clexine and asprin but nothing else as of yet, thanks a million for that bit of info, really good to no...xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi all,

Walsh was just wondering, did you go over to sign consent forms? or what stage were you at when you went over last week?  Can't believe you've started, that is fab news.  I think my day 21 will be day after i go over so was interested as to whether they will let me start straight away or if i'll have to wait until next month.  Can't believe you have egg collection at end of month that is fab news.  Who is doing your scans for you?


----------



## walsh1363

Yesterday was my first app at 9 hubby done his test i had my scan done i had posted over my bloods 3wks ago so i had my amh results 26.1 i am told for someone who is closer to 38 than 37 this is very high , Then i meet with the very nice con Marco G , then me and hubby went to Braehead at 12 for lunch then back to GCRM for 2 to do con forms but as my AF started on the Thursday night Pat the nurse said we could start that day if i wanted we nearly died on the spot and I'm very happy that i don't have to DR as i hated that spray they have given me something that the RVH or Origins couldn't do and that was hope regardless of the test result so they have given me enough drugs to last to Tuesday then the rest are Delivered to my home. I am having my scans and Bloods done by Ralph Roberts in Dundonald but the RVH will also do them not sure what they charge for the bloods but it is £81 for the scan RVH wanted to charge me £200 for HIV & Hep screening but if you have a good GP like i do then you can get it done for free our drug package at GCRM was only £540 hope this helps.


----------



## sparklyme

Hi walsh, 

My doc also did HIV etc for us.  I also have AMH etc, mine was 14.2 which is about right for my age.  We have male fertility factors so we will be having icsi.  The clinic have also recommended Ralph Roberts to us for scans etc, do you know how much he charges and how many times you have to go to him?


----------



## walsh1363

Not sure what he charges yet , when i phoned him ysterday he was just about to jump on a flight i have to call him back on monday i have to see him next friday and i think that will be it not sure yet will let you know still cant get my head round that i have started treatment


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks for the info Walsh.  Keep us posted.  Sending you loads of     and   everything goes to plan and you get that BFP.  Blowing you some bubbles for luck


----------



## emak

Morning glasgow chicks  
Im reading up on all thats going on here on this thread.I dont want to appear nosey but have you found the prices a lot cheaper than Origin taking into consideration the travel expenses and all   The only reason im asking is because if this tx fails DH has said he is unwilling to pay origin an extra 25% what with the price hike and im VERY unwilling to go back to the RFC .Hoping i wont even need to consider going anywhere but you never know.
Thanks in advance
E xx


----------



## walsh1363

our cycle at GCRM  has cost £3400+£540 for drugs


----------



## holly01

walsh i am so delighted for u that u are started wooohooo!

may u be the start of a run of


----------



## sparklyme

Emak, we are having icsi but costs in GCRM are working out at about £4025 + drugs (avg. 850).  With Origin it was working out approx £4500 + drugs (750 - 1200).  Also advantage with GCRM is that their is no wait, so you get started straight away 

Hope this helps


----------



## emak

Thanks for the info....hopefully i wont be needing it


----------



## jooles

morning everyone  

well countdown to 1st appointment is on and im in bits   really nervous and thinking i dont want to do this (when i know fine rightly that i do)     every time i think about it i get butterflies in my tummy and feel like gurning     suppose its a whole new experience and not knowing what is going to happen is boud to make us have all the emotions under the sun    anybody else feeling like this

on a lighter note had a fab weekend in newcastle just to let the hair down and relax before tx starts!!!  well done to everyone who has started - havent got reading all posts properly as im in work but will catch up later  

for any of the girls who have already been over -do you know if there is anywhere nearby to go for lunch? we have a gap of about an hour and half between appointments!!

right gonna scoot on but will be on later to catch up on all the bizz!!

jules


----------



## qnu

hey all
jooles don't be worrying, just take it as it comes and hope for the best.
walshe congrats on getting started, how come ec is so soon?
holly do you have the tel no of the taxis in glasgee, i'd appreciate it, should have asked sooner, forgot.
we're heading off this evening and app tomorro, i'm looking forward to getting all the info, so i know what i'll be doing and when. i want to get away for a while for a wee hol.
i think we'll be treating fri/sat as our day one, cos i got my lesser spotted AF then, very light, but seeing as i haven't had one in 3-4 months, i'm not about to wait around for another one before starting. dreading having my scan with af, bit emabarassing.
i asked marco about the scans and he suggested the guy in dundonald, when i told him the royal would charge 81 he said the dundonald doc was prob dearer and royal was a good bet, don't forget though that the scans are inc in our glasgow package and with enough warning we could pick up a cheap flight and have a day out in glasgow (thats what my mums hoping anyway!) and have the scan there. just a thought.
well i had my day 3's done in clinic today, didn't have too just want to compare them with 4 months ago, to see if my agnus castus, reflexology, acupuncture, healthy eating etc has improved matters. i hope it has.
sorry for banging on, just a bit overexcited
fill you in on how we get on
nuala


----------



## emak

Nuala good luck for tomorrow .So excited for you ,i had to get a scan while on a/f ,god i was so    but you know what the docs are well used to it .Hope all goes well and you may even get a bit of shopping done as i hear its brill in Glasgow.
Bye E xx


----------



## qnu

thanks emma, thinking of you at this exciting time too, i know its so hard at this stage for you.
i'll not get any shopping done tomorro as we'll be heading back home at 230. i'll do some damge on the next trip though.
talk tomorrow 
hi to all you other inmates
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

qnu goodluck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you.  Let us know how you got on as soon as you come back.

Just for info, i rang GCRM today and spoke to the nurse.  She said that if we have our scans with the doc in Dundonald that there is no charge and that they reimburse him as it is included in our costs.  Hope she has got that right, she said they have done it before with others so if they tell me any different there will be some


----------



## walsh1363

Hi there the drugs are taking there toll on me started the 2nd injection tonight and have a really nice lump and bruse also picked up my drugs for after ec and more bloody injections and steriods 2 x2 per day plus my gel i have  to keep telling myself it will be worth it. The reason that i my treatment is so quick is i am not dr you start stims on day 2 of cycle for 10-12 days then go for ec 
I also called the clinic in dundonald this morning and ralph Roberts is in the states and wont be back until wed nite but she quoted me £160 for scan and £40 for blood test but she couldnt give me an app for friday so the royal will do it for me £93 for the lot and they have given me very earlly app 7.40 so GCRM  should have all the results by 12 for you girls that are going over braehead is only 5mins down the road


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Walsh, sorry you're gettin it tough but as you say it will all be worth it.

Are you sure that it costs to go to Ralph Roberts as the nurse told me that they would pay him for the scans?

Who did you contact in the royal bout scans? Did you just phone the Fertility Clinic?

Sorry for bombarding you with questions 

Denise


----------



## walsh1363

yes it was the receptionist at the dundonald clinic that gave me the prices as i also assumed that us girls would get a discount but never thought to ask as i had to sort out scans today and couldnt wait until wed i called reception at the royal and she gave me my app there and then i think as long as you are on a wiating list then they will see you but i wouldnt swear to that but they did ask me what list i was on when are you going over?


----------



## shaz2

hi walsh were you able to get that doctors details for me hun...xx


----------



## sparklyme

Headin over on Wednesday.  Feelin bit nervous and excited but like you will be glad to get started.  Hopefully jabs won't prove to bad for you.  Let me know how you're gettin on and also how you get on on friday.  Some       for you


----------



## walsh1363

Shaz PM is on its way


----------



## shaz2

Thanks walsh one on its way back to you...lol..xx


----------



## sparklyme

Well girls, am dead excited.  Headin to Glasgow in the morning.

Holly how are you, think you started jabbing today? Hows things goin?

qnu hope things went well for you today.

Hi to everyone else Walsh, jooles and any lurkers


----------



## holly01

sparkly....wooohoooo cant wait to hear how u get on 2mara   

       

yip 2day was dday!!all drugged up now


----------



## walsh1363

Sparkly good luck tomorow i will be thinking about you .

Holly hope all is going well with the jabs when is your ec due

Well im feeling better today thank god this cold is lifting was starting to feel really sorry myself.


----------



## qnu

awright wee hens?

see i'm glaswegian now.

thanks loopy for good thoughts
walshe glad you're starting to feel better
holly its mad isn't it that we are so happy to be puncturing ourselves, happy for you to get started
sparkly hope all went well today, we can compare notes.

well we had a good meeting in gcrm, even had a cup of tea. dh had his SA and it went grand, i had ovarian scan and she was happy said she could see about 4 follies on each side so we should get the same next month for tx. i have a cyst too but they weren't worried about it. 
i'll be having my prostap jab (for dr) on 3 Sept (day 21) then my period should come in next 12 days, if not i'll have a scan and then if everything is ok i'll start my stim injections for 12 days (scan and blood test on day  and 1 or 2 scans between day 9 - 13 to check follies. so ec and et after that.
should be about mid(ish) oct for testing.
no updates on who would do scans, i just know if you can make it over you can have them in gcrm, or royal is 81.
i would like to go over if i have enough warning to get flights.
so we paid up 3155 and drugs will be about 1000, how does this compare to you ladies.

feeling good about the whole thing, but a bit nervous.

going to go to the gym to make myself feel like i'm making an effort, just back from reflexology and it was lovely, she was laughing saying that she thinks i'll have twins!!!

talk later girls

nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks for the well wishes loopy, walsh, Holly and qnu.

I have to take my Prostap injection on Friday    Have no clue what to do.  They were lovely in the clinic but bombarded us with so much info that i dont know my a*** from my elbow, and thought i was confused you should have seen DH.  Only thing might hold me up is my smear as results are not back and if they don't come back before the month on Prostap is up then i'm gonna have to pay for it again and start again.

They also told me that we will have to pay for our own scans etc in NI and that they would not be reimbursing Dr Roberts, so think i might just go with the royal.

Girls i have no clue what to do with this injection, don't know how to get the powder in, where to inject it, when to inject it etc, she told in depth about so many different injections and senarios that i've mixed it all up.

Believe it or not though am still chuffed to be gettin started.

Our taxi driver asked had we had an accident.  We looked at each other completely baffled.  He then said, that is a medical clinic isn't it, just i've been taking alot of people there recently from the airport and they said they were going about a car accident   come on own up, anyone harbouring a secret?   .  Any way nuff bout me.

How are all you girls doin?  Any one feelin any effects?

qnu, think you stayed over?  Was the hotel ok?


----------



## walsh1363

Hi sparkly glad all went well and dont worry about being so confssed you should have seen me and hubby when we left a bag of drugs and not a clue what to do with them after 4 cycles with the royal and all i ever had was nasal spray and a pen to think about i have done ok so far. And we didnt have any bumps when we were over well not at the clinic but i did damage the alloys on the hire car parking in shawlands but dont tell my dh he does not know yet just hoping the hire company dont see it lol


----------



## jooles

Evening Ladies  

well were off to glasgae in the morning for appt on friday and im nervous and excited and havent a clue what to expect!!! me being me is thinking of all the negative things they could say when it could all be grand!! IYKWIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

qnu woohoo for getting started and glad you had a good experience!! thats good news for the rest of us   made me laugh though with taxi driver story   did you get injections sorted out did they give you a schedule today as well?

anybody give me an idea of what questions they asked etc!!

so on the positive side ill be staying with my bro, sil and gorgeus nephew for 2 nights which will be great and it will be good to go back to somewhere we know and are comfortable in after appt and further tx etc!! my bro lives 5 mins from train station that will bring us right into glasgow central then short taxi ride to clinic!!!

so ill keep you all up to date!!  to all the girls who have started tx  and   for the rest of us yet to start  

oh my other sis in law had twin girls this morning delivered by c section    girls and mum doing well!!! this was her first attempt at ivf in dec 08!!! so girls miracles can happen with ivf!!!

take care all 
speak soon

jules   xx


----------



## jooles

sorry sparkly meant to credit you with the the taxi story    everyting taking off so quick on our wee thread im getting mixed up with names


----------



## sparklyme

Jooles, good luck for Friday i'll be thinkin of you.  No need to be worrying as they are really lovely in the clinic.  The nurse showed me my womb and ovaries and i had 9 follicles on one and 3 on the other.  She said that was very promising but don't know if it really holds any significance as we haven't started any meds.

I forgot to ask how much my meds would be, so maybe that is something you should remember, other than that you should be fine.  Blowing you some bubbles for luck   looking forward to hearing how you get on

Hey Walsh, that sounds like something i would do (alloys that is) secrets safe with me


----------



## jooles

sparkly when do you expect to start meds then?   and if you dont mind me asking do you have regular periods or do they have to give you something  to start? is that what your injection is for on friday?? sorry so many questions  

jules xx


----------



## qnu

good luck jooles, don't be worrying, anyting you forget to ask you can phone them afterwards, i'm sure they're well used to it.
walshe glad you had good experience
sparkly thats a fast start, good woman, i have another 2 weeks to wait,don't know why
so we're all gettin moving, exciting isn't it.
our hotel was grand, it was the travelodge at the airport, you could walk to it, 45 smackers, you can't go wrong - did what it said on the tin!! £9 in taxi to gcrm and £7 to airport from gcrm, (not sure why theres a difference).
i wish i was starting tomorro but i'm trying to concentrate on losing weight at the mo, i would like 4-5 pounds off in the next few weeks, i've 13.5 off in the last 6 weeks and it has really made a difference to my whole outlook, my weight was getting to me, so feeling much more positive.
had anyone been in royal with dr mc manus, apparently shes taking a year off work now. i wouldn't like being on her waiting list again.
anyway looking forward to hearing lots of news
is anyone else getting their drugs here. we'll be pricing ours tomorro, my hubby is a pharmacist which should be a bonus but the royal was cheaper on our private go, so just wondering what you're all doing.
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

jooles said:


> sparkly when do you expect to start meds then?  and if you dont mind me asking do you have regular periods or do they have to give you something to start? is that what your injection is for on friday?? sorry so many questions
> 
> jules xx


Jooles, i would hope to start stimming injections within the next 30 days but depends on my smear coming back. I am regular. Was diagnosed with PCOS when younger and was very irregular. I lost about 4 stone bout 8 years ago and everything seems to have kicked back into sync so am lucky that way. I think the injection on Friday is to Down reg. I don't really know what that means but that one injection is mean't to last one month. Its all so confusing specially as this is first time on the IF journey. I still don't know how to do the injection so am dreading tomorrow

qnu, fantastic on the weight loss. I would really need to lose another stone but just can't get motivated. After all the stress yesterday we went to Harry Ramsdens in the airport and stuffed our faces.

I haven't priced my drugs yet. Let me know what yours is coming in at.


----------



## holly01

whooo hooo so much to catch up on!

sparkley u just put the long needle on the end of the syringe and then pierce the wee jar of powder and put it in2 it then draw it back up in2 the syringe then change needles to the shorter one and inject in2 ure tummy,its grand.just make sure theres no bubbles or air in the syringe ok

i am guna go to glasgow for my scans as it works out much the same to fly over as pay the royal if u can get the flights booked in time    

we used gcrm contact for the drugs it was £719 paid this morn ther an there deliverin by courier on tuesday

    was laughin @ the taxi driver they are so nosey i fill them fulla nonsense   but no i didnt tell them that wan~!!

sparkley me an u will be cycle buddies    

hope u are all doin well and


----------



## sparklyme

Aw thanks Holly, one more thing, my sis is gonna jab me cause i just won't be able to do it myself.  She wants to know does she just stick it in straight or at an angle?  Thank God i have a cycle buddy, Holly i'm gonna have you tortured and you're gonna wanna kill me  

Woooohoooooo sendin you all loads of    

Holly have you been given dates for ec & et?


----------



## holly01

more than glad to av a cycle buddie sparkly ask away....  
aye tell ure sis to pinch a wee bitta fat (nat sayin u av any thou!)and rub the antseptic wipe on it wait a few sec the go in at an angle an keep it in a few sec's after its all gone in then just rub the area to move it around iykwim   really easy dont be panickin ye cant go wrong at al   

well i had me prostap jag on tuesday so now i wait til me next bleed then contact them to arrange a scan i think??!!
got me call today from the pharmacy they use in glasgow to pay 4 me drugs so they will be er on tuesday by courier.....cant rem who asked bout getin the meds er but i priced them an they wrked out cheaper at gcrm but maybe ye's have people in the know   

seems like we will all be sorta in an around the same timescale oooh wont it be great to av a few cycle buddies and 2ww 'bring it on!!'


----------



## emak

u know the way im wile nosey Holly ,what kind of d/r do you do at gcrm ? Im hearing yous talk about a jab on day21 but is it every day or just the once? Hope the rest of you ladies are coping well ?


----------



## holly01

emma aye u take the jag on day 21 and it lasts for a month u know the way b4 i sniffed 4 times a day!!deadly isnt it i was all excited but now to be honest i am thinkin at least ye felt lik ye were doin somethin but now i am like rite another waitin game on me nxt bleed   iykwim!
any more info on turkey??seen u sayin ure mums worried ~sur cudnt she come out to u for a wee hol


----------



## emak

oh god NO Holly she would drive me nuts    lovin the sound of the jab ,why the hell cant they do that here?


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls had my scan today and its not good news think it is over only had 2 follies [email protected] 14 [email protected] and the other two were between 6-9 mr flemming wants me to carry on with meds until mon then scan agian but im not holding out much hope sorry for the downer noy feeling the best


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Walsh, i'm not going to pretend i fully understand.  Did you start stimming straight away? and were you having an initial scan at the Royal?  If this is right i just want to say don't give up hope, stay   and i will keep you in my prayers.  I have seen other posts were girls have had only one egg and it has all worked out.  Sending you loads of    .

I got my prostap jab today.  Had no clue what to do so gave up and went to the nurse in my doctors surgery and she administered it.  She was really lovely and said if i had any real problems during stims to come in and she would inject me.  Thought it was very nice of her but i will make the effort to try and do it myself.

Jooles, qnu hope you are keeping well

Holly hope your doing well, feeling any effects from the jab?


----------



## walsh1363

Morning ladies got a call from Mr Flemming this morning and i have to stop all injections so that the end of this cycle so i will kick off again in 3wks so im off to glasgow on wed . I knew myself yesterday when i saw the scan it was a no goer 

Hoee everyone else is doing well


----------



## emak

Walsh     would they not be happy to proceed with only 2 good size follies? I do know that quite a lot of the clinics across the water dont seem to proceed to e/c when there is only a small number ,dear god if that was the case i would NEVER have reached e/c ....chin up pet cause remember it only takes one good egg and if this cycle is cancelled at least you can start again in a couple of weeks with possibly more stims


----------



## sparklyme

Aw Walsh am dead sorry to hear your news   but at least there is only 3 weeks wait. I presume you will only have to pay for meds to start again?


----------



## sparklyme

Holly how you doing after you're prostap jab.  I've been feeling quite nauscious today don't know if i'm coming down wit somethin or its the jab starting to take effect? 

Any sign of AF yet or when do you expect her to rear her head?


----------



## holly01

feel for u chick   its so frustrating   but as the others say 3 wks aint too bad   and at least they can change/ammend for the next time eah   

yeah sparkly i felt a bit off me food for the 1st locka days an now my tummy is massive seriously!!i dunno if this is anything to do wit the jag or i am just a fat   or a bitta both   but i am at ww an i had 1.5 ON this week so i will def be blamin the drugs   and i look an feel like crap an have been told this by my lovely niece   she even offered me a £10 to get meself a spray tan  

hows all me other buds gettin on?whos due to start next?

howd ye all find the clinic/staff etc?

well i am awaitin me a/f an then i'll be off over to glasgow to get scanned so hope all shud be on the move by enda nxt week......av a weddin fri thou


----------



## jooles

Evening Ladies  

well were back from glasgee and it went really well!!!!! the staff were lovely and spent a lot of time going over everything with us which was great! it was quite a long and emotional day and we were knackered at the end of it so treated ourselves to wine and pizza afterwards  

so i got the prostap injection on friday as i dont have periods naturally they seemed to think this would be the best option.  i had three follies on one side and 4(?) i think on other side. so my first scan is on 1st of september and next one will be 9th september then not sure after that! the only thing im confused about though was they told me ec would be round about the end of september    i thought it would have been earlier as we have taken the prostap injection on friday!!!  anybody know more about this or why it would be end of september??  i know these are questions i should have asked at the time but brain was like mush at that stage  at the start i was so nervous i spilt a glass of water all over the desk and then knocked pens flying when geting some tissues  

so thats us started! unfortunatley have to get first scan at RVH as could not get flights sorted out but have booked flight for next one! ryanair are doing flights to glasgow prestwick for £8.00 RETURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so myslef and dh are getting over and back for 16 quid!! happy days! you can get a train right in prestwick airport that takes you right into glasgow central then short train journey to the clinic and then a fifteen min walk or taxi up! so any of you ladies who know your dates could get the flights booked now for that price. although i think it might end at midnight tonight though!!

walsh so sorry to hear your news   &   for you and DH and both of you just get yourself ready for next round!!

sorry such a short post but knackered tonight    hope everyone doing ok and ill be on during the week to see how everyone doing   

jules x


----------



## sparklyme

Wooooooohoooooooooo        Jooles you've started  . 

You got your prostrap injection same day as me.  

Not sure about dates for ec etc as i have no idea when mine will be.  My fantastic GP surgery got my smear results rushed through for me so when AF comes i have to call GCRM and i presume they will give me dates for jabs, ec and et at that stage.  My reckoning was ec would be mid september but an extra 2 weeks or so won't bother me that much if thats the case.

i would like to go over for all my scans etc but will depend on costs of flights and also DH will not be able to get off work so would have to go over on my own


----------



## jooles

hi ya girls  

hope you dont mind me posting and running (in work!!!  ))  but have a very quick question for sparkly  

just wondering how your feeling after taking prostap on friday today im knackered, on edge and bit weepy    also having wee nippy pains in stomach!!!! WTF? ah the joys of TTC eh  

hope everyone ok!!

will be on later to catch up 

jules   xx


----------



## sparklyme

jooles said:


> hi ya girls
> 
> hope you dont mind me posting and running (in work!!!  )) but have a very quick question for sparkly
> 
> just wondering how your feeling after taking prostap on friday today im knackered, on edge and bit weepy  also having wee nippy pains in stomach!!!! WTF? ah the joys of TTC eh
> 
> hope everyone ok!!
> 
> will be on later to catch up
> 
> jules  xx


Hi jooles, sounds like you're havin fun! First couple o days i felt a bit sick. Yesterday and today i am dying with hot flushes and also have bit of a sore back but this may be the start of AF pains (please). I am also feeling tired but think that maybe the hot flushes are stressin me out. I think all your symptoms sound completely normal for DR so fingers crossed the time will fly in to jabs


----------



## sparklyme

jooles said:


> hi ya girls
> 
> hope you dont mind me posting and running (in work!!!  )) but have a very quick question for sparkly
> 
> just wondering how your feeling after taking prostap on friday today im knackered, on edge and bit weepy  also having wee nippy pains in stomach!!!! WTF? ah the joys of TTC eh
> 
> hope everyone ok!!
> 
> will be on later to catch up
> 
> jules  xx


sorry for havin to reply with quotes but work access won't allow me to do it any other way.

Jooles, have you had any word from the drug company yet? Was just wondering as i haven't heard anything yet. Prob just me being really impatient.


----------



## jooles

hi sparkly!!

again just a quick one as in work!! i phoned gcrm this morning as i hadnt heard from company either ad they told me they had sent through prescription so i phoned central home care and got it sorted out so deleivry on friday  

the freephone number is 08009800686 if you phone them and speak to val she was dealing with us

jules


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Jooles, thanks for the info.  I rang the company and Val wasn't at her desk so asked for her to ring me back.  She eventually rang back and apologised for not callin sooner but said she had to look for the script as it had got attached to something else.  She said i have to receive my drugs tomorrow so they are winging their way as we speak.  They cost me £719.  How did your's work out?


----------



## jooles

ours worked out at £639.00   wonder why there is a difference we were surprised as we had been told last week it could be £750.00 - £800.00 & delivery so the difference will cover some of the travel costs or private scans here   did that include your prostap or had you paid for that already? we just paid for ours when paying for tx last week!  have you any idea of scan dates or when you will be over next? 

walsh hope it all goes ok for you today!!! let us know how you get on!! 

 &   to everyone else - hope everyone ok!!!

jules


----------



## qnu

hi all
holly hows the form
jooles and sparkly good to hear you're getting moving so quickly, i'm so jealous, i keep getting weeks added on for some reason and i'm trying to keep my emotions in check. because my periods are a bit up the left i phoned gcrm to see if they could give me a rough idea of when my scan would be if my period didn't come (i was due to take prostap on 3 sept) the nurse went and talked to the dr and they decided to give me more drugs starting fri until 17 sept and puttin prostap back to 11/9. i'm really upset, it just feels like you get you're head round one thing and they change it, my tx was already long compared to everyone elses and i don't understand why.
i tried explaing that my period didn't come on either of the other ivfs but my bloods and womb lining were fine and i got started anyway, but they wouldn't listen.i wish i hadn't bloody phoned now and i this wouldn't have happened.
maybe it'll make it work this time.
sorry for being a big moan, its the first time i've felt low in ages and i had forgotten how rotten it is.
gonna try an buck up myself, have to get weighed tonight and i'm abit nervous cos its a day early. christening of my niece and nephew tomorro eve so going to have a spray tan and feel sunnier! 
thanks for listening to my moan, promise i'll be better next post
nuala


----------



## jooles

ach nuala what a bloody rollercoaster we are on and yours seems to have more twists and turns than the rest of us at the minute!!!! try not to let yourself get to worked up about it and keep calm coming up to tx if you can   the weeks will fly in before you know it     remember that this wee thread was set up to help us all through this (thanks holly    ) so were always here with a shoulder to cry on or if you need to let off steam!!!! no doubt well all be doing the same over the next few weeks  

just another quickie from me if anyone has definite dates to go over ryanair seem to be doing the cheap flights again but need to be booked before midnight 27.08.09 - hopefully someone will be able to take advantage of it  

jules


----------



## sparklyme

Aw qnu try not to let yourself get to annoyed. Will say a   that things get movin for you  .  

Jooles good news on the ryan air flights pity we have no definite dates for ec etc yet so prob won't be able to make any use of them, also is quite a journey from GCRM when ur not staying over.  How much does the train etc cost?

Hi Holly any sign of AF yet? or a date for your scan?

Walsh thinkin bout ya


----------



## jooles

sprkly the airport isnt that far away   you go to the train station which is actually in the airport straight from the airport up to glasgow central which is about 40 mins then transfer at glasgow central up to carodonald about 15 mins  then fifteen minute walk - if you show your flight boarding pass you also get the fare half price - so last time we were over airport to glasgow cent only cost us £3.80 then only another couple of pound up to cardonald so not too bad!!!

knackered tonight and weird things going on in my stomach   been eating all day and still feeling hungry  

over seeing the new twins tonight and they are gorgeous  

hope everyone ok

Jules


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls i hope you are all keeping well and not suffering to much.Qnu i understand how frustrating all this ivf stuff can be just remember that the reason they are keeping you hanging on is they want you to have the best outcome. I Don't know if you know this but Prof Flemming is the man who designed all the protocols for ivf so i have total Faith in him. I will keep everything crossed for you.

News on me is they changed my appointment until tomorrow so i have to meet Pat the nurse at 12.30 for scan and bloods and i think i am starting some pills tomorrow then the awful nasal spray and a diffrent stim this time. Really annoyed that i have all these drugs and i cant use them thought i could return them and get some money back but i cant so i will take them to the clinic tomorrow so they can dispose of them for me .


----------



## sparklyme

Aw Walsh i'm sure you were p****d about wasting the other drugs, but stay   that the other stims will work better for you.  Hope all goes well at the appointment tomorrow and will keep you in my


----------



## qnu

girls
thank you so much for your lovely thoughts and messages, feeling more positive again today. you'd think we'd be used to the highs and lows of this ride by now and that nothing could surpise us, we just have to expect the unexpected!!
jooles - ta for all the info on ruinair, will be looking at my flights in next wee while. hope the tummy is feeling better
holly - any sign of af, hope she shows her ugly head soon, so you can get on to the next step
sparkly - hope you're  drugs have found you and you're an ivf junkie. thanks for the  .
walshe - you're right things will be moving soon and dr flrming knows best, i was just  finding it hard adding on more time and drugs. after what you've been through lately you know how it feels and you handled it, so i'll take a leaf out of your book.
well i'll not be on for a couple of days, going down home, to co down, my brother is home from america, for good, with his wife an 2 gorgeous kids and they are getting christened and i have been asked to be god mother to my niece. (they're 5 and 7 but they are starting school here and have to be christened, not sure what they're gonna make of it!) so craic should be good, thats another party, they are neverending at the mo, and me trying to diet and be good!!!!!!! ahh. well so far so good and with tx delayed i have an extra couple of weeks to get few more pound off. although i am determined i'm not letting it takeover me like the last 2 txs, i want to keep losing weight and get my old confidence back, not to mention all the shopping being slimmer! (before we happily balloon with our pregnancies)
i'm rambling again, hope you all have a lovely thurs
nuala


----------



## qnu

walshe meant to say why don't you hold onto your drugs, incase you need them in the future, you never know. and if youre disposing of them, any pharmacy will do it for you, you don't have to bring them all the way back to glasgow. (my hubby is a pharmacist and all chemists have drug disposal schemes now). just a thought. hope youre doing ok
nuala


----------



## holly01

ack girlies a group hug 4 us all 
this IF millarkee isnt easy eah   

walsh y do u av to dispose of ure drugs are they open

qnu we are all here to support each other moan away for i will be soon   

still awaitin a/f er..........due 29th but thought she wuda been early with the jag etc   seemingly nat eah!

got me drugs tuesday by courrier no probs


----------



## sparklyme

qnu glad you r feelin a bit more positive sending you some    

Holly fingers crossed she shows up tamarra.  I've been havin what i thought was af pains for bout 3 days now but no sign of her  

Hope everyone else is keepin well


----------



## walsh1363

Hi the girls thats me just back from Glasgow and all went really well and we are back on the rollercoaster again and here is hoping 6th time lucky took all the drugs back to them and they have given me my nasal spray and norethisterone tablets in place of them so we only have to pay for more stims and thought we had to pay more money for another cycle as the last one was cancelled but think that we wont have to so feeling really positive now ended up with 6 follies on right side today size 9-26 so they weren't any good and 3 on left all under 11 so canceling was the right thing to do. May still have to trigger to get rid of them all but will find out in the morning they wanted to check my hormones first if not i will start my pills tomorrow i hope you are all well Nite Nite all .


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations Walsh on gettin goin again WOOHOOOO.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  

Jooles am i right in saying you've to go over on Tuesday?

No sign of A/F yet so at this rate looks like i'll be waitin til Tuesday to ring as that'll be 12 days after prostap inj.

Holly no sign of A/F yet?  What day will you have to call as your 12th day after prostap must be nearly up


----------



## holly01

alrite ladies  

awh walsh so glad u are on the rd again an all went well for u    

sparkly any wodra erself??           wee dance to bring er on 4 ye

qnu how are ye doin chick?  

jooles u over tuesday??  


well ladies   his arrived       so i am af to glasgooooow on wed wooohoooooo so excited ladies


----------



## sparklyme

yeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh Holly        roll on wednesday.

Ta for the AF dance looks like its workin, the   should be fully here by monday so i'll call them first thing monday morning.  what hapens when you go over wednesdy? did you manage to get cheap flights?


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

drugs arrived on friday s im all drugged up and ready to go hopefully on tuesday or wednesday   still no sign of AF though!! have all the usual signs but im not worried as i havent really had "proper" periods for a while   

so im over to the royal on tuesday for first scan then over to glasgee again on 8th for scan on 9th!! seems to be working out so far so good  and seems like a good time to go over there for scan right in middle of treatmenet   

so.....................to catch up!!!!

woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo happy days holly  looks like well all be cycle buddies which is great!!! this wee board will be going mad  

sparkly   that the aul beatch rears her head on monday  ru goiing to glasgee or royal for your first scan then  

walsh -   that this round of tx will work out for ya!!!!! well keep everything crossed for ya!

sorry for such short post going to try and get walk in before rain starts   

hi and  to all the other ladies i havent mentioned  

jules xx


----------



## holly01

jooles ye wee druggie ye   isnt the big box impressive  

gosh looks like we will be all by passin each other in the sky through out the week   sooo sooo soo excited that we will all be able to keep each other goin through the next few weeks

me bein me i have a milee   wait 4 it..............
we are 4 alton towers on fri,didnt actually think our tretment wud start as soon as!
we will be married 6 yrs...but now i am in a tizzy re the keepin the drugs cool so will just av to contact the hotel 2mara and arrange a mini fridge in room   

any sign   sparkley

qnu hows u??  

walsh


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Holly lucky you headin to Alton Towers, how long you goin for?  Don't think all your drugs need kept in fridge, think it is only the trigger jab that needs to be kept refrigerated.

Wehey jooles on gettin your drugs really feels like we're gettin movin.

The   arrived today so def ringin GCRM in the morning.  Think might go over for this scan, just not sure if i need to take a jab over with me.  

Qnu & Walsh how you keepin

    to y'all


----------



## jooles

hi girls  

well only on very quickly as in work but VVVVVVV excited!!!! went for scan this morning got all my results this afternoon - faxed them over to glasgee and ........................just got a call to say start with injections tomoro!!!!!!  YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      half of me was hoping they would say i could start and the other half was hoping that they wouldnt!!!! (if that makes sense  

anyhoo raring to go now!!!!

sorry such short post will try and nip on later!!! sparkly what did they say when you phoned them??

take care everyone  

a v excited, nervous and raring to get started!!!! Jules


----------



## sparklyme

Excellent Jooles.  My computer at home is broken so just a quick look at work is all i'll get on. I'm over to Glasgow in the morning and first injection tomorrow aswell.  So looks like me you and Holly will all be goin at the same time.  Will keep you's all in my prayers. Here's hopin.  Jooles will send you an email from work to see how you're gettin on if i can't get on to the site at work.  Is that you're work email (just incase screened) my work screen so might have to talk in double dutch he he i do that already


----------



## holly01

omg soooooooooooooo exciting!!!
we will all be startin together jooles i am starting tomorrow aswell  

sparkley i am 4 glasgow 2morrow aswell!
goin on me own   but aint that botheres as have been twice b4 so no biggey!
who u flyin wit?


----------



## jooles

oh girls its all getting exciting now eh?? well have to keep up with loads of   and   and  !!!!!

sparkly thats my private e mail address so feel free to e mail away - 

rite just another quick one ladies - about to sit down to marksies fish and chips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! deeeeelliiiiccioouuss  

jules


----------



## sparklyme

Hi there, 

Holly am guessin that you were the girl with the scarf in the clinic.  Said to hubby think thats Holly, then the nurse called you by a different name and i said na thats not her.  Then seen same girl in departure lounge and he says to me think that is Holly?? am i wrong?  You shoulda spoke but then i was afraid incase i was wrong and made an   of myself.  Anyhow, how did you get on?  Did they give you a date for EC etc?  You goin back over for your scan or goin to RFC?

I rang RFC to book a private scan and they told me i couldn't book it unless the clinic fax over an instruction as to exactly what they have to scan me for WTF.  GCRM are bound to think i'm a right pain, but they are gonna fax it tomorrow   then i have to call rfc back  

Jooles how you gettin on wit the jabs? you manage ok.  I have so much fat on me belly i couldn't even feel it   

qnu how you holdin out?

Walsh, how you gettin on wit the sprays


----------



## holly01

same as that the nurse didnt call ye sparkly      
did u start 2day? i'm goin back nxt wed for another scan  etc soooo excitin

well hows all the other wee glasgow babes doin??


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Ladies so glad that you are all up and running . Well im still on the tablets until the 11th they are sappose to stop af but im sure she is about to rear her wee head, I am well behind everyone now dont start injections until the 19th can you tell me what you are all on after et as i will be taking 2tab,2 injections and a gel everyday just seems like an awful lot.


----------



## holly01

hiya walsh
i wish theyd give me all that stuff  
i'm on the gel an i also think i take an injection aswell an if its positive i have asked for extra gel cause of my m/c last time 
how are u findin the tabs?any side effects??


----------



## walsh1363

Dont laugh the only side effect is that i have very bad wind  so not very popular at work how are you getting on


----------



## holly01

as long as thats all ye have!
gtin on grand er hi,cant believe hoe fast its all goin thou  
hopefully u'll soon be joinin us mrs


----------



## jooles

evening all  

woohoo its all go on here now!!!!! took first jab this morning and taking next one at 9.00pm - think they told us to take them 12 hours apart    after nearly a year of doing oi thankfully im ok with the needles  

so holly and sparkly seems all went well today!! happy days!!! did they give you any dates for ec or et  holly were also over next wednesday for scan   what time you there 

walsh - good to hear your back on track - will keep everyting crossed for ya!!!

take care everyone

Jules xx


----------



## sparklyme

Yeah Holly started today.  Have to take my next jab at 10.30 so hopefully i'll do it right.

Girls a wee question.  What are you's all doing about stayin for EC and ET.  No matter what way i work it out its gonna cost a small fortune.  Seems ec is likely to be on Monday 14th at the very latest.  I was gonna go over day before ec and stay until day after et.  DH will only be able to come over for ec cause there is no way he will be able to get any more time off work.  My sis was gonna come over to keep me company but with flights gonna have to be booked at short notice its gonna be wick.  Cost us almost 200 to fly over today since we only had 2 days notice?  Could go over and stay on my own but i will be bored to tears.  Any advice gratefully accepted

Sorry for the me me post.

Jooles glad the jabs are going ok for ya.  Its good to get goin

Walsh after et i think i am just on gel    Glad things are goin well for ya


----------



## jooles

sparkly check out the ferries for short notice   if you check with ulsterbus i think they do the ferry and bus up to glasgow for about £40.00 if i remember rightly   bit of a journey but its quite nice chilling out on the boat   think its ulsterbus cross channels tours you google!!!  my dh isnt keen on flying after et so were going to get the ferry and bring the car to scoot about when were waiting!! gets dearer though when bringing the car   not sure about where to stay though    were lucky enough to be able to stay with me bro and sis in law and most gorgeous nephew    that was one of the main reasons for us choosing glasgow for tx and not worrying about where to stay.

check out ryanair again as well - i got an email from them today about cheap flights again  

jules


----------



## jooles

should have said i think that was about £40.00 return on ferry


----------



## jooles

back again    just checked ryanair and if you fly out on 13th and back say on the 18th it works out £40.00 return for 2 adults!!!!!!!!  happy days!!! and really the journey from prestwick to centre of glasgow is an absolute doddle


----------



## holly01

jooles...my god looks like we wil all be in for e/ an e/t together    
jooles i am flyin on the 8.25 flight with easyjet on wed,what about you?please speak to me.......i wont bite      sparkly didnt wanna chance it    

rite jooles i would love a detailed report on how to get from prestwick airport to the clinicfrom ye get af the plane til ye land at the door    i aint that bright!

sparkly i was the same thinkin af stayin after e/t so most take a wee look at the prices of the local hotels.
 £200 thats a lota dosh   

walsh and qnu hows u both doin now

i jabed last nite an i have a tara big black spot 2day   nat look tara in me bikini in alton towers 2mara   (as if) with this flab


----------



## walsh1363

hi ladies when we go to Glasgow for ec and et we will  go over on the hss as foot passengers then hire a car at the port boat £50 each and £90 for car for 5 days cheaper than taking our car with us as i am from glasgow i dont need a place to stay but the travel lodge at Braehead only 5min from clinic is about £140 4 nights


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Jooles thanks for the info.  I have checked out the Ulsterbus/ferry thingy (you know what i mean  ) and it works out at £48.50 return each.  Bus picks you up at Europa bus station, takes you to ferry, then bused   from Stranraer to Glasgow city centre. Since you need to go over day before ec and nurse reckoned it would be better not to travel home til day after et, think i'll have to stay 5 nights.  

Anyone know how far it is from Braehead into City centre as 5 days in Braehead shopping centre just won't do it for me  

Jooles make sure you say hi to Holly (she's very shy  )

By the way one problem with Ryanair is the charges if you don't have a visa electron card.  makes the cost a bit more 

Girls the jabs are rekin my nerves an the 2 litres of water OMG felt like i was in a Little Britain sketch  

Hi Walsh, Qnu and the shy one


----------



## qnu

hey birds
thanks for asking about me. i haven't been ignoring you, i've been away since last thurs, got back last night and am really ill. don't know if its a bug thats taking its time or the tabs i'm yaking pre-tx. i'm phoning tomoro to find out cos i couldn't do another 2 weekes of these, i'm on my knees with them, i feel so sick and rough.
i can't even concentrate on what everyone is doing except i'm very jealous cos it looks like you'll all be txing together, wait for me. i'll be having my prostap on 11th, so i'm way behind. ah well, whatever will be.
talk tomorro
night 
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Aw Nuala, sorry you're feelin so ill.  I've never taken the tabs you're talkin about but the Prostap made me feel sick, although doesn't sound anything near as bad as your feelin.  Contact them today and let us know how you get on


----------



## jooles

good morning ladies  

just a quickie from me as in work  

ach nuala sorry to hear your not feeling the best   was wondering where you had got to!!! defo get on to them and let them know how your feeling!!!

sparkly and holly i dont know about you girls but drugs seem to be doing strange things already!!! im knackered, have head like a sieve and (tmi) stomach been up the left (if ya know what i mean    ))
hmmmm i didnt realise about the extra charge for ryanair as my mum usually books them for me!! i checked with her earlier and she uses an electon card   does it cost much more sparkly??  we should maybe arrange to meet up in glasgow if were all over together and at a loose end    glasgow city centre is about 20 mins on train from brae head and you could jump on a train and do some sightseeing (and shopping of course!!!1) in edinburgh and places nearby to fill in the time  

ok holly you land in prestwick then walk through the airport through a tunnel and that brings you to the train station (you dont even have to leave the airport) remember to show your boarding pass to conductor as you will get the journey half price   get the train straight into glasgow central station takes about 40 mins and is a nice journey!!! at glasgow central just look for the train that brings you to Goven - there is a stop near cardonald - then from there to clinic is about 20 mins walk or you could jump in a taxi!! its all pretty straight forward   give yourself about an hour and a half or two hours to get from prestwick to cardonald!! that might be too long but will give you loads of time!!!!!

sorry going to scoot on girls but will be on over weekend!! be interested to see how your all gettin on with aul drugs!!!    
jules


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Time seem sto be flying by for some of you, can't wait to hear how it all goes         and            to you all.


----------



## qnu

hey ladies
hope everyone doing good
i was just thinking last night if we have to stay for 5-6 days over ec and et, that it might make sense to rent an apartment for a week. we've rented them loads in cities when we go away. so i was looking at some around paisley etc and they're pretty reasonable. maybe you ladies could get a larger one together so you could come and go. i thought it would be good cos if family or friends could come for a day here or there they wouldn't have to worry about accom or if we could scoot home for a day or so without bringing all our belongings. just a thought, but i defo might do it, would feel like a wee adventure.
feeling bit better today although got into the shower a while ago and thought something didn't feel right and realised i still had my underwear on, so promptly got back into bed, i'm obviously not ready for the outside world just yet.
i went to my sliming class last night (from my sickbed) nd had another 2lb off, thats 18 so far, couldn't believe it as i haven't been able to cook my own stuff since last wed and was eating hotel grub since sun. must be down to my lurgy but i don't care, its fat thats gone and i don't want it back!!! i'd love another 3lb off before tx starts so that would be a stone and half. i feel so good having got this weight off as i have been down for about 4-5 years about it and finally getting rid of it makes me feel so positive and like the old me.
sorry for going on, its the drugs.............
talk later
nu


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Babypowder thanks for the   really appreciate it.  Yeah things are happenin quick on this thread.

qnu     at your shower. Did ya contact the clinic to see if you should be this sick.

Hi Jooles, i think ryanair charge an extra £10 per person per journey (i think) if you don't use visa electron and then you would also need a hold bag which is another £20 so would end up costing almost as much as easyjet.

I have been knackered since takin the jabs, thank god down to only 1 jab a day as of today.  Have been really weepy and keep cryin for no reason but then i found the jabs a bit traumatic.  Also havin headaches but have bin havin them since prostap.  I think all this is pretty normal though so think its time for me to   and bare it.

Hi to everyone else, how ya's all keepin


----------



## qnu

hey ladies
glad you found my ill state amusing, sparkly. i had to phone my mum and tell her, it was one of those times that yo laugh at yourself so much you cry and can't stop .....
i didn't phone the clinic cos i think its a bug, ny tummy cleared up, boom, boom, so it was just the rest of me that was unwell, but i'm married to a pharmacist so if i can't get sorted, there's no hope for me!
hope you're feeling better missus, think of the greater good.
talk soon
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

qnu hope you are feelin better  

Holly how was Alton Towers?  Wud luv to go cept those rollercoasters make me  .  DH said we mite hav to go sometime an i'll just hav to stand about an watch him  

How's everyone else keepin?  Blowin y'all some bubbles for luck


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ....looks like you are all getting on well at GCRM   .Anyways i have a wee question for yous ,do any of you lovely ladies know how well the clinic deals with low amh (diminished ovarian reserve) ,im looking at ALL options before i make a final decision of where we are going to go.Your clnic has great things said about it.Is it possible to maybe have a phone consultation with one of the doctors to have a wee chat about my situation without having to comit to making a trip over there  Sorry for all the questions ,my head is done in with it all  
Nuala well done on the FAB weight loss ,im trying myself but afraid not trying hard enough  
Holly how did you get on mrs?
Sending you all loads of luck
E xx


----------



## sparklyme

Emak, some of the other girls on here may know more only thing i can say is that the staff are absolutely fab in GCRM.  If you give them a call i'm sure they will try their best to help you out and answer any questions you have.  Know what they say, don't know til you ask


----------



## jooles

evening ladies  

well just a quick post to say hello and see how everyone is doing!!!!

ach holly well probably be leaving the clinic when your just landing    our appointment is for 8.45   then were going to go into glasgae for breaksfast and then on down to airport to get flight home!!!! but let us know when other appts are im sure well bump into each other somewhere along the line!!!!!

sparly im feeling the same way as you at the minute    today i just cant be annoyed with anything and im eating all round me  stomach really swollen as well but sure it will all be worth it   

qnu your shower story made me laugh!!! i thought i was bad!! good to have you on board again  

emak when i first phoned gcrm with initial enquires they were great!!! i must have been on for about half an hour   just make a wee list of the questions you want answered because if your anything like me youll forget everyting once you start talking to them    i have to say the service we have had so far has been excellent -  

so just a quickie to say hello and   to any girls ive missed!!!

jules


----------



## sparklyme

Hey jooles hope you're holdin up.  Its all gettin excitin now.  Heres   that the next 7 days gives us good news and lots of follies


----------



## sparklyme

Holly hope you had a gr8 time in Alton Towers.  

Holly and Jooles best of luck for tomorrow in Glasgee.  Let us know how ya get on when ya get back.


----------



## qnu

hi sparkly
holly and jooles - hope everything  went well for today. can't wait to hear all the craic
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Nuala, how are you.  Hows the tabs going and when are you likely to get goin?  Also hows the weight loss goin you are doin really well.  I need to loose loads but just can't get motivated.  Go out walkin with my sis every night but just can't stop eatin rubbish.


----------



## holly01

i'm back,had a ball @ alton towers just love that place (big kid i hear ye all say   )
qnu    @ u in the shower    hope u are doin good  
jooles ack thats tara we'll be crossin paths 2mara    for loads lovely follies  
sparkly cud ye call round to my house an take me walkin with u pleassssssssssssssssssse i am away to pot eat eat eat omg!!  when ye back chick?? me an u are runin along side each other arnt we  
walsh ure quiet doll   hope alls good   
well i'm af 2mara to glasgeee for me nxt scan    ooohh so excitin ladies the times comin in so quickly   
qnu i think it was u that had the idea of the apartment   did u find anything suitable?
i wud def be interested in this option ladies this time nxt week we shud be another step closer to motherhood


----------



## sparklyme

Just a quickie as my battery is about to die.  Holly, Am havin scan in RFC tamarra an then see what GCRM say afta that.  Is your DH goin over for ec, et?


----------



## holly01

ure batttery must av died  
nah me niece is comin over wit me to do a bitta window shoppin  
c'mere wud u pm me the number u call to arrange the scan in rfc as i think i will use them for the nxt scan as gcrm say they normally do 2 more b4 e/c an e/t so at least a wee nort to belfast wud be handier for at least oe af them eah  
let me no how u get on


----------



## sparklyme

Sent ya pm holly


----------



## sparklyme

Hey girls how'd ya's get on.  Am still waitin on my bloods but had 5 @ 13-14mm and 3-4 @ 10-12mm on left side and 3 @ 16mm and 3 @ 12mm on right side.  Think this is good but not really sure.  Least there are some.  Not sure bout the size thing though

Any word on ya's an wen ya's have ta go for next scan?


----------



## walsh1363

Afternoon ladies i hope you are all well sparkly well done on all the follies all sounds well to me we are you due for ec

I am doing ok still not sleeping to well but finish the tab on Fri so af should come at the weekend then start sniffing 16th


----------



## sparklyme

Aw thats gr8 Walsh, time is goin in rightly, one more week and you'll be goin (think thats right, heads fried the day  )              wee dance for ya that    comes sooner rather than later .  

Just got my blood results Oestradiol 5742 pmol/L   Nurse said its high so am now worried.  Jus hope GCRM come back to me tanigt and let me know wat that means  

Walsh they said ec looks likely for beginnin o next week but they wil ring wen they get my bloods sent thru (which i jus did there now) so heres hopin


----------



## holly01

sparkly thats fab follies u go girl!i'd say u cud be e/c @ the wend   with them results,u hear any word back yet from gcrm?
mines isnt as big but have 5/6 each side few round 10mm and mostly smaller ones so i am goin to the rfc on monday for scan an then X fingers e/c wed   
hopefully we'll be 2ww together   

walsh grt to hear from ye,hopefully u'll get sleepin when u move on to the next stage  

jooles how'd ye get on dolly??no sign af ye 2day  

qnu hows u??


----------



## sparklyme

fab news Holly  , main thing at this point is to have plenty of follies   .  Will ya hav to hav xtra meds of ur nat goin over til wed?  Looks like we're gonna be missin each other again in Glasgee, was sorta hopin we'd all be over at the same time.  Hav u decided yet bout were y're gonna stay? 

Nurse rang me to say that bloods etc are excellent and ec is monday, Tuesday latest.  Told me to book flights over on Sunday to be safe.  Have to have another scan in RFC on Friday.  

Have to give it to RFC they were very nice, quick but nice.  Appt was at 8.00 and i was back in work in Lisburn at 8.30.

Ma dad is gonna have to come over wit me for et so hav decided to go with Boat.  Translink do train journey to Belfast - Bus to Docks - Boat over - Bus from Stranraer to Glasgow City Centre for £48.50 return an u can bring luggage etc without extra charge, so thats r plan.

Boys its gettin head reckin now  

Any news Jooles


----------



## holly01

monday wooooooohoooooooooooo chick bet ure brickin them         
     will u have access to the net?so wanna hear all ure newsan maybe we can meet up wile ure over there 4 a cuppa??
i'll pm u me moby sur.......
have to agree with ye on the rfc they were sooo nice to me 2day on the phone   thought i had the wrong no. 
u cud be n 4 e/t wile i go 4 e/c!!!!how weird!!

i had been searchin 4 wee cheapie hotels but of no avail!  so i think the travelodge is the spot 4 us 2
tell me more about the bus route u are goin on, remember i am not so bright   please give a detailed account


----------



## sparklyme

Holly, Jooles mentioned bout ulsterbus tours thingy.  Ya fone Ulsterbus tours in belfast an book the crosschannel ferry (think thats wat its called) from Belfast to Stranraer.  Included in the price is your train ticket to Belfast (Great Victoria Street) the Bus picks up in Gr8 vic bus station an takes ya to the Docs not sure if the bus goes on the boat or if you go as a foot passenger and then at the other side a bus will take ya to Glasgow city centre (Buchanan Bus station i think).  Its a tour so it would all be organised (I think).
Can't ya tell i've been doin my homework (i think)    

Sure thing bout the cuppa, may not be able ta get on the net so will pm ya my moby aswell an at least we can keep up wi wats happenin


----------



## walsh1363

girls i think i am losing it turned up for my nail appointment 2 days Early then took our new kitten to the vets for his jags and was 10 days early do you think the drugs are sending me mad


----------



## jooles

hi ya girls!!  

phew what a day!!! been up since half six so have just been chilling on sofa!!! getting ready to hit the sack now but thought id give ya a quick update  

woohooooo holly and sparkly on your fab follies (good name for a band)     gawd next week on this board is going to be great with everything happening!!! holly where you there with a dark haired girl or where you the dark haired one sitting with a blond girl?? didnt want to be gawking at the girls who were sitting there too much but was trying to hear their accents   we were just at receoption on our way out!!!!  well not so good for me only 4 follies on right 2 at 10mms and the rest where to too small for them to measure and 7 on the left but very tiny    they reckin my system just shut down completley after prostap and oestrogen went really low so only starting to build up again now    they have taken me off the gonal f and im now on 300 pergovaris a day!! they also gave me menopur incase they want me to use that! had booked into rfc for scan on friday but they want me to change it now until monday and send them results that day!! nurse reckons all being well we could be good to go any day from next wednesday but cant give me a definite date!! so holly ill be in the rfc on monday as well    what time your appt? ill look out for ya!!

sorry such a short me me me post   but just wanted to see how ya all got on!!! 

take care all and sending you all loads of   and   and   and    

jules


----------



## sparklyme

just kills me  .

I went to my uncles house last nite and he offered Dh a drink n he said no then offered me n i said no.  He then said who's drivin n druged up me says 'we both are'  

This is mad


----------



## jooles

- thank gawd for this board to give us all a larf during this!!!!!!


----------



## sparklyme

Awww Jooles, you n Holly r gonna be goin side by side.  I'm jealous  .  Wonder does the hot water bottle on the tumy thing work to help the follies on a bit.  Think a read somethin on the cyclin thread by NCKB bout it workin wonders.

Hopefully things wil get movin a bit quiker now they've changed ur meds jooles sendin ya loads a


----------



## holly01

omg jooles i must really look like a mad woman hi noone wants to speak to me  
yip i have short hair,an was wit me blondey niece..........cant even remember seein u??was ure hubby in the waitin areaemmmm may recall seein ye  
well looks like me an u are guna be on e/c an e/t 2gether   
we'll send sparkly ona head as the guinea   
glad they have sorted ye out an are keepin an eye on ye mrs 
u are sooo rite about this thread next week!
loony bins.com i'd say                 

rite wee 'hens' as they say in glasgeeee i'm away to me cot er as i am bush wacked! 
oh av to arrange me apt 2mara at rfc so cant know yet what time i'll be there but shall let ye know jooles  

            

nite nite


----------



## sparklyme

Yeh i'll be the guinea   figures  

Hey am gonna hit the pillows meself 

Nite ta ya's all


----------



## jooles

hi ya girls  

arrrgghhh no matter what im eating i still dont feel full up and have been eating c*ap all day but still cant get wait to get home for me dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!    anyone else feeling like this on the aul drugs or am i just using these as an excuse to eat all round me    

jules xxxxx


----------



## holly01

oh yes jooles i'm eatin like a horse   but sur we av to have some wee treats   

hows everyone doin the day now?next week will be busy on here!loads a chat


----------



## shaz2

just popped by to wish all use girls loads of luck..xxx


----------



## holly01

awh thanks u PUPO lady         
hopefully we will all be joinin u on the bumps thread in the v near furture


----------



## sparklyme

Hey girlies, Shaz ta for the good wishes.  good news on its way for you   keepin ya in my  

Jooles i just eat cause thats wat i do  

Here, i've been feelin right n weird, feelin a bit sore almost like i really need ta go to the loo but don't.  Maybe its the follies, who knows  

Am back in the RFC tamara mornin at 7.55 so hopin everything's growin and has got a bit bigger.

Girls are ya's all startin ta get excited?

Hey Walsh and qnu any craic outa ya's?


----------



## sparklyme

Hey girls am gettin worried now cause had me scan this mornin and accordin to this doctor i still have 9 follies but some seem ta have shrunk by a couple a mill since the last day?  Is this possible? a couple have got a bit bigger but the rest are more or less the same.  Biggest i have now is 3 at 17mm

HHHHHeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllppppppppppp

(yeah i know i'm a drama queen)

Loads in the RFC this morning.  Anyone from here?


----------



## sparklyme

Well girls have been put back to tuesday.  EC at 7.30am on Tuesday so think i'll just have monday off work an do nout ):


----------



## holly01

oooh thats weird sori cant help but sur what odds we'll be on the rollercoaster together  
u flyin then mon eve?


----------



## sparklyme

Yeah, flyin over monday night.  Have booked the Holiday Inn in the airport for this trip.  Works out at 75 but feck it we've already spent a fortune so whats another 30    Girls i'm gonna need a sub by the time this is all over, any givers  

Hows everyone else keepin?

Jooles you still chompin, have to say i am defo more hungry that pig face def suits me, need to start  

Hi Walsh n Qnu.  Nuala you've been v quiet things goin ok for ya hun?


----------



## qnu

hey girls

sparkly - sorry you're being delayed i hope you're doing ok, at least you know they defo have your best interests at heart. hope those follies put a bit of beef on. the travelodge is in the airport and its coming up at £50 at the mo, we stayed there and it was grand and about 5 min walk from terminal, security man gave us directions.
well done shaz on being pupo, i'll be praying for you
holly - ec on mon wow thats came in fast, good luck girl
jooles  the drugs put us mad with food, i think we'd put weight on even if we didn't eat.

my news - had my prostap inj today, gave it to myself, didn't go too bad but had to keep ringing my hubby to check i had read it right, shook it righ, had right end on it etc, blah blah. i'm sure he'd have been only too happy to puncture me today. then had to phone hime all day to update hime on my lackof wymptome yet !!!!!!!!!! loon
well phone gcrm and i can stop tabs on 17th, period to start 21st, start jabs 24th, then over for scan 2nd and 5th the ec 7th if all going well and et 10th if all going to plan.  so going over and back on 2nd then flying back 5th - 11th hopefully. i think i might just stay in braehead travelodge at least some of you have stayed andi know its closeby (and theres also the added shopping attraction!) my hubby will be over for ec but i'll be on my own after that, i don't think i mind, i think if he's not there i can't take my hoormonal activity out on him (our marriage may survive)!
I had to laugh 2 days ago i got a letter from origin asking us to come for apt 29 sep and give them my aug and sept period dates, what a laugh, i don't know what to say to them, cos we will use them (but of course we'll have to wait until our glaswegian baby is old enough for us to go again!!!!)) hows that for PMA.
Now i will stop jabbering, i think thats my side effect today, i talked all the way thru my reflexology today, defeating the purpose of zoning out!
i'm away for a walk now had 3lbs on last night, my first gain since i started!ahhhhh.
ok i'm going, going, going
gone
nuala


----------



## qnu

sparkly
bet you regret saying i was quiet now!
nu


----------



## qnu

sparkly braehead TL is £40 on mon
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Nuala, we've decided to stay in the holiday inn at the airport on Monday night.  Its a bit more expensive but nurses at GCRM were concerned that i should be able to rest until flyin back on Tuesday afternoon so thought after ec we'll head back to the hotel cause we don't get kicked out til 12 n then we'll go an have a bite of lunch in the airport before headin back.  

Will def stay in travelodge Braehead when over for et cause i will wanna get a bit a shoppin in  

Anyone know how far it is or how much it costs to get a taxi into Glasgee city centre? Jus wonderin cause my dad would like to go into city centre for a bita site seein  

WWWoooohooo nuala how you feelin now ur all drugged up??  Least your started


----------



## holly01

awh nuala delighted u are on the road ye must be delighted to get goin..  
i had an appointment for origin in september but i just told them i wanted to cancel it..to be honest if this treatments doesnt work  (but it will    )i would rather go back to glasgeeeeee than up to them after their price increase etc  

sparkly you can get the bus to the city centre,its only like £2.20 for an all day ticket!and there is loads of bus stops near the clinic and braehead (i've asked the taxi men   ) u can even walk to the clinic from the travellodge braehead its only a 10min walk and its all footpathed iykwim   but if u prefer a taxi do u have that taxi number i usethey are great and not as expensiive as the white ones outside the airport    let me know if u want the no.
u runnin around with the hot water bottle strapped to ure tummy   oooh u must be so excited to be avin e/c tue  

well i had my bloods done for the rubella check and somehow it got messed up    so i went in fri eve an they said it had to be redone an i was like well i am avin my e/c next week an i need it,so a real mileeee ringin wans to see if i can get it done as an emergency etc so i have to go to the city hosp on mon morn to the blood transfusion to see if they can do it for me    always a hanlin hi eah!!!  so hopefully the rfc will be kind enuf to take the blood for me    ............


----------



## sparklyme

Aw Holly hope they can do it for ya.  Will it affect you goin for ec if they can't get it for ya in time.    am sure it'll be ok though as i found that most were gr8 when you needed anythin done in a hurry.

  those taxi drivers hav been worth their weight.  Yeah you already gave me the no for the taxi's an i've used them each time an they r gr8 only ever works out bout 7 or 8 quid.  Bus fair is pretty good, an think i will just walk to the clinic if i can find me way

Should i be doin the hot water bottle thing   or ar you takin the p**s  

Another option Holly for your rubella is call ur GP Surgery, they might do the blood and let you deliver it and if they get the results faxed the next day.  Sorry if this sounds confusin but i did someit similar wit my smear.  Nurse did it and they sent it on an told me it wud be 4 weeks before i got results back, i rang next day n told them that i needed it asap or else i wudn't be able to start treatment.  They got straight on to the labs and they had the results back next day for me.  

Also i fink the letter faxed from GCRM just says bloods cause they asked me what the blood sample was an i told them estradiol, so you could say estradiol n rubella and just ask them if results for both will be back for afternoon.  They gave me the number for the nurses station so i could phone back to see if results were in, they don't come back til aft 2 (if you want this let me know n i'll txt or pm it to ya).  Also Holly they won't fax the results for you, you have to collect them in person or wait on them to post them to your home address, so you mite be better stayin in belfast for the day n doin a bit a shoppin cause you know what post is like comin from RFC.

Hope that helps n doesn't confuse the situation


----------



## sparklyme

Holly n Jooles hope everythin goes well at your scans this morning sendin you loads of       .  Let us know how you get on


----------



## jooles

morning ladies  

sorry havent been on much bit of a mad weekend    anyhoo went for scan this morning and only have 4 follies    2 at 17 1 at 18 and 1 at 19mm - womb lining was at 8.7mm - so how do ya think of ill get on with those results? i was a bit dissapointed but as doc says it only takes one!!!!!

ill be on again later to catch up on bizz - in work at mo!!!!   thanks sparkly for your fairydust and good luck   holly how you get on this morning!!!!

talk later

jules xx


----------



## sparklyme

Jooles i think that sounds good.  All the follies you have seem to be a good size n i think thats the most important thing.  You could've had loads at 12 n 13 like me and as far as i know these are of no use so don't worry.  Did you send the results thru to GCRM?  Nurse normally calls you back after a couple of hours with the way forward n hopefully your time for ec     .  Am gonna head on now an do a bit o shoppin before i get ready to head to Glasgee


----------



## jooles

youre right sparkly thanks for that   thats made me feel better now    how you feeling about tomoro the hot water bottle is supposed to help follies grow then taking injections but defo NOT good after ec and et!!!!!

qnu - great that your started and sounding positive!!!! woohoo keep the   going!!!!

jules xx


----------



## walsh1363

Afternoon ladies, Jooles your follies sound good to me fingers crossed for you. Sparkly good luck with ec i will be thinking about you. Well the evil witch showed up at 3 o'clock this morning not slept all night but that me back on track start sniffing on Wed hope every one else is doing well.


----------



## jooles

another quickie from me girls  

ec 7.30am thursday morning and et saturday!!!WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  

will be on again later

jules xx


----------



## holly01

OMG OMG OMG i'm sooooooo excited this show is on the road 

sparkly u will now be in glasgeeeee chilaxin an countin down the hours til the easter bunny comes along  
an then this time 2mara nite i'll be doin the same woooohooooo e/c wed 7.30am
an then jooles ure next for the chop omg girls this is unreal or what eah

an then walsh an nuala u have it all ahead af ye's and u's will be sicka listenin to us 3 on the    

girls we shud try an meet up over the   for a wee natter an cuppa eah  

                           
to us all


----------



## shaz2

aww good luck girlies,


----------



## jooles

feck in all the excitement i nearly forgot saturday is my birthday    hopefully ill get a nice wee present (or two)  

holy moly girls can you believe this is all actually happening?? it seems to have come round so quick   i wa in primark earlir getting me new pjs and slippers   

next few weeks going to be a nightmare and v exciting!!!! my mum says we should call it the "hopeful" two week wait instead of the dreaded two week wait 

sparkly good luck for tomoro   will be thinking of ya and sending lots of   and  

holly i think we should arrange something would be good to put faces to names  

right off to bed with me hot water bottle and new penny vincenzi book  

take care 

jules xx


----------



## qnu

girls
its gotten so exciting on here all of a sudden.
sparkly. thinking of you, hope everything gong good in glasgow
holly, i take it you're incapable of calming down at this stage, hope you have your case packed and ready for the off. woooohooo
jooles. good luck for thurs morn, keeping everything crossed for you, keep on relaxing.

walshe, just you and me to go, no pressure then

i haven'tt been on for a few days, trying to keep really busy so i haven't time to think, so i took my 3 nieces her on hols for the weekend and we had a mental time, very busy, picnic, zoo, out for dinner, pj party and high school musical, shopping, belfast wheel, burger king and mc d's and more shopping. i was frazzled, but it was lovely, they are 6, 7 and 9 and real wee ladies.so back to porridge now. going to acupuncture now. does anyone know when you should stop acu and relfexology and when to start the pineapple and walnuts?

i had my prostap on thurs and can stop these tabs this thurs, then my period should come 21 and start stims 24 then over to glasgow 2 for scan then back over to stay for week, scan 5 ec 7 and et 10, hopefully home 11, preggers!!!!!
it does feel very surreal this time, but good surreal, bring it on.

my thoughts are with you lovely ladies, imagine by thurs 3 of you will be PUPO. yee ha


----------



## shaz2

girls im soo excited for use all...xxx


----------



## holly01

sparkly hope u an DH are home safe and u are resting up after ure e/c (well done   )
well i am for of this eve, soooooooooooooo excited   like a big wain all day tbh   
jooles good luk 4 2mara as i wont get on line til ure away 

walsh an nuala       not long til its u2


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks loopy, shaz, qnu, Walsh n Holly.  Well news on me is that i got 11 eggs.  They called on the way home from Glasgee to say that they were all suitable and have injected (cause we're ICSI) all 11.  So they will call me back in the morning to let me know how they are gettin on, so will prob have no finger nails left by then.

Girls have to tell ya, the staff in GCRM are absolutely fab.  Sent me off to sleep so didn't know what was happenin and when i woke up they gave us tea n toast.  David the embryologist was fab an was really reassuring though still keepin it real.  Am so glad we went to Glasgee.

Holly sendin you loads of luck for tamara an will be keepin ya in my     

Jooles hope ur still huggin that hot water bottle  

qnu bet ur glad u'll be stoppin the tabs, hope time flies in for you and Walsh

Sendin ya's all loads of


----------



## shaz2

sparklyme  mega congrats on 11 eggs thats fantastic, good luck for yer call in morning. well done honey.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Girls, just dropping off........... to ya's, your all nearing the finish line     for BFP's


----------



## sparklyme

well girls just got my call from GCRM.  Only 2 have fertilised out of the 11   have to go for transfer tomorrow so am just prayin that they make it til then


----------



## jooles

good morning ladies  

sparkly   &   &     - remember it only takes one!! thats easy for me to say i know but just keep up your positive attitude and enjoy the feeling of having 2 wee embies on board!!!   were all behind you and sending you lots of hugs and   you know where we all are!!!

holly -   good luck for today!!!

sorry just a short post ive just got into work so wil be on later

jules


----------



## jooles

hi again!!!

baby, shaz and loopy thanks for your thoughts and baby dust    it really makes a difference knowing that you girls are all behind us!! i would have been lost without the support from girls on FF!!!!!!  

sparkly - how ya feelin now    how long were you in clinic for yesterday?

were heading over on ferry later so might not get on  computer again!!!!

ill be thinkin of ya all and sending everyone    and     

Jules xxxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Jooles were in at 7.30 and they took us straight away and we were our again by bout 10.45 as i felt well enough.  Feelin a bit sad but tryin to keep me chin up.  Just prayin that they get thru til tamara    .

Good luck for 2mara.  If u can get on to the net try n let us know how things are goin.  U stayin til aft et or u comin home an then back?  Will say a prayer that all goes well for ya


----------



## shaz2

sparkly me, i no how u feel cause i felt the same but u no wat we only ovulate naturally one egg a month so at least we have double the chance...lol..i thought it made sence...lol...well mega congrats on those 2 wee eggies and im sure u will be fine for tomorrow...xxx


----------



## shaz2

holly..........well done mrs.....woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo...xx                                                           

hope there getting jiggy with it tonight over there in wee glasgow.............xxx


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Shaz that makes sense, tryin to stay   .

Holly congratulations on all your eggies, heres hopin they are gettin jiggy as we speak   

Let me know how you get on and wen ur goin back for et

Hope your restin up

By the way is it normal to still feel sore from ec.  Almost feels like i have trapped wind and a bit constipated, i know TMI


----------



## walsh1363

Hi sparkly just saw your post and i will say a prayer tonight for your wee eggies and hope you have two great embies tomorrow.
      
How was ec are you awake i am sh.ting myself its the only part that i hate.


----------



## sparklyme

No Walsh its great.  Was told to put me nighty on and get into the bed.  Was then wheeled into theatre and given an anaesthetic and was sleepin in about a min.  Woke up bout an hour or so later and it was all done so don't worry, i didn't like the thought of being awake but it was fine

Thanks for the prayers all gratefully received


----------



## lmk

girls i just wanna wish you all the best over next few days/weeks!


----------



## holly01

awh ladies thanks so much for all the good wishes,isnt ff like a wee home  

sparkly chick loads of PMA ur way   that u have 2 fab embies on e/t day,this is such a rollercoaster of emotions thank god we are all here for each other and we know excatly what each other is going through     
 @ the gasy assy!!i think its the anastetic (sp!!) drink plenty of water chicko,is ure boobies killin ye??oh my mines unreal      
ack hi isnt the staff in gcrm unreal   i know people prob think that the travelin etc to glasgeeee must be a nitemare but me an DH were just sayin 2day we will def be returning to gcrm whatever the outcome of this treatment the hole experience has been fantastic,i dont think i cud find one fault an thats sayin sometin 4me  eah  

jooles hope all goes great 4ye 2mara      

walsh and qnu u must be just bitin at the chomp now to get goin eah,walsh nat a thing to worry about hi re e/c it is unreal they make u feel so relaxed an then of course they knock ye out   which helps    and then they take ye back to a wee room to recover an i just milked it, lay up wrapped up in the duvet snorin    well i was in no rush home so..................  an then i got dressed an done me makeup etc when i felt like it....so chilled

well girlies we had 12 wee eggies so just     they are gettin their  groove on as i type


----------



## qnu

hey girls
well done holly on the 12 follies eggs, fingers crossed for you.
sparkly, well done on getting 2 good ones, thats what i had first time and it worked. keep strong
jooles hope all went well today for you
walshe just you and me now
finishing tabs tomorrow and hoping period comes on time 21st. then all systms go with injections
hope everyone doing good
nuala


----------



## holly01

sparkly on ure 2 fab 'wee hens' 2day so so pleased for u an DH, bring on the headwrecker now eah               

so did u see jooles 2day at the clinic??
i realise now we arnt knocked out for e/t wherever i got that idea   ah well no biggie eah.

well ladies 11 of me wee dudes fertilised so heres hopin for some nice grades for transfer on sat morn (its our 6th wedding anniversary sat also   hopefully its a good omen)and fingers crossed we have a few for freezin also  

oooh next few weeks will be craic i'd say                 
thanks again for all the kind wishes


----------



## jooles

hi girls  


well holy feck waht a day its been!!!!! up at six to get to gcrm for 7.15. knackered now!!!!!   anyhoo we only managed to get 2 eggs  ddissapointed although the doc tldus they looked good and had good cells round them and that dh sperm sample was good as well so wer just praying that both or even one fertilise tonight!!! have to be honest fogot about this part of it!!! so well be getting the call at about 9.00am in morning so all   and   gratefully reeived!!!!   were looking after my nephew all day tomoro so looking forward to that it will take mind off et on saturday!!!  

holly what time you there on saturday    we wont know until morning so will come on and let you know ad well look out for each other    sparkly what time where you ther today?? know what ya mean about wind and bloating although to be honest i think my bloating is more to do with the amount of food ive eaten today when ive been lying on the sofa!!! my bro and sis in law have been fab!!! and my dh has been spoiling me rotten so could get used to this  

have to agree the staff at gcrm are fab and really put you at ease!! loved there toast as well  
anyhoo good luck girls and hope everyone ok!!!

talk soon take care


jules xxx


----------



## qnu

holly and jooles thinking of your wee badboys, that they do the do tonight. i'm delighted you're this far and still sane (ish)!!
well birds had me last tab this eve and now awaiting her highnesses arrival. save a wait goodwill thought for me.
went to my slimming class tonight and had no weight off, very disappointed after weight on last week. it has to be the tabs cos i'm being as good as i was. can't give up though, if i do i'll be size of a house and i only want that if i'm up the duff!!
good luck for tomorrow
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Hey there girls     Woooohooooo Holly n Jooles    Holly here's hopin you get 2 gr8 embies on board and loads of frosties will be sayin loads a   for ya's n will defo light some candles for us all tamara night, congrats on your weddin anniversary, have a celebratory glass of orange juice  

Jooles brill on gettin ur two embies , how they doin this morning an wat time you in for et?  I was disappointed at first at only gettin 2 but at least there were two cause i know alot of girls on here who have had only 1 or none   so am thinkin i should be grateful 

qnu weyhey on finishin the tabs we af dance for ya                

Am now on day 2 of 2ww an have to agree wif all the girls bout staff at GCRM they have been fab.  The embryologist even gave me a shoulder hug before et n i almost cried.  When i was leavin one of the ladies in reception said to me to take care of myself n keep in touch n let them know how i get on.  If this doesn't work (which i know it will   ) n i can manage to gather up the money for another go i will def go back to GCRM

Girls sendin ya's all      and loads a


----------



## shaz2

hollyyyyyyyyyy again more brilliant results, well done mother hen....xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Holly n Jooles hope all is going well at the clinic. By this afternoon am hopin we'll all be


----------



## holly01

Hi my PUPO friends woooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

so flippin excited for us all 

               
2 8a's on this bus (for the long ride hopefully )       
an we had 4 frosties thank feck!tbh i'm more relieved about that iykwim  

hows the 2ww'ers           
thanks so much girls for all the messages of support and anniversary wishes u are all a fab bunch,we are just in from a lovely Tapas italian yummmmmmmmmmmmy and goin to our room now to chilax

                                    
chat l8r


----------



## walsh1363

Well done girls on pupo i will say a wee prayer and keep everything crossed for yous take it easy and keep our feet up. 

I started injections tonight i have my first scan on Wed and i cant settle keep worrying incase this cycle gets cancelled i bloody hate all this worrying but i want winge anymore Good luck Girlies


----------



## sparklyme

That is fab news Holly  n frosties too am made up for ya.

Hey am bit worried now. Holly did they tell you your embies were grade A? They told me that they don't grade them that mine were just 2 good 4 cells (4 cell cause mine were put back on day 2). Do ya think thats a bad sign n mine were a bad grade so they didn't tell me?


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well were home and dh has me relegated to the sofa where im already going stir crazy!!!!!!  so.............yesterday only one of our eggs had fertilised   and was implanted yesterday - test day 2nd october!! went well and the doc described egg as as a "beautiful" 4 cell embryo!!! so keeping fingers crossed!!! feeling strange today   got really sore lower back and mad cramps in stomach!! feel i should be getting up and walking about to loosen up but afraid of doing the wrong thing  head gonna be melted after one week never mind 2ww!!! anybody else doing anything differently or keeping to same routine??

holly - was that you yesterday in the red coat? just spotted you  at reception as we had been called in!!!

sparky how ya feeling?? 

so sorry short post but knackered  
ill be on later to catch up 

jules x


----------



## holly01

awh jooles delighted for u dolly *PUPO * yip that was me i cant remember seein ya  
re the 2ww i'm takin er easy  just gunna try an keep busy thou iykwim have the decorators 2mara an few lunch dates etc so much for nat eatin me way through the 2ww   
cant believe u were in one of them other rooms wile we were there on sat 

 walshe hows u,glad ure started again and pma for wed    

sparkly hows the 2ww....4 days down       

qnu hows u??hope ure doin ok

are ye all on the brazil nuts an pineapple juice  i'm tryin


----------



## sparklyme

Hi all.  just a quick question.  Are all you girls on Crinone gel and is it havin any side effects?  Also what are y'all doing bout the blood test? think am gonna get mine done at the royal.  Also do you's have to take an extra jab?  I'm feelin quite rotten.  Severe trapped wind high up in my stomach and really bloated think i'm gonna jus get back into bed


----------



## walsh1363

Hi sparkly after EC i am on crinone gel ,2x2 prednisolone tab daily ,and enoxaparin injections daily plus i have a pregnal injection to take after et taking more drugs after transfer than before but i think this is because of recurrent misscarriages and 6 ivf cycles


----------



## shaz2

hi sparkly be very careful honey that thats not ohss cause it is the way mine went at the start, so jus be very careful.xx

Walsh is that prednisolone the steroid thats been tested at minute for use in recurrent miscarriages? how r u finding it?..xx


----------



## walsh1363

Hi shaz, Yes it is not started it yet as i only started my stims on sat so first scan on wed but if all goes well and i get a BFP then i am on the tabs for 13wks


----------



## shaz2

aww mrs i hope it all goes well for you honey, st marys recurrent miscarriage clinic in london wont use it as ive tried several times ti get put on it lol...let me know how you get on im sure you cant wait to start stims, i no i couldnt just to get some sleep...lol...xx


----------



## walsh1363

Thankx shaz flushing like mad and since starting the gonal f i had really bad headaches OMG the things we put our bodys through to get a baby WISH I WAS A       sending you some babydust              Good luck for testing.


----------



## holly01

hows the   ladies      
and walsh and qnu are ye's doin ok?


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well how everyone doin and how the 2 week waiters??/    sparkly ru feeling better today i had to phone clinic as pains in tummy getting worse and it turns out ive a feckin urinary tract infection!!!!!WTF!!!!!! have been to doc and starting antibiotics!!! raging as i thought that was the last of bloody medication but they have advised me to start as its better to catch it now before it gets worse!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhh  

anyhoo feel like cr*p and not in pain when im sitting down   so ive been watching countless come dine with me on demand tv!!!!

talk soon

jules


----------



## holly01

jooles i think we all got our illness's from all the flights an early mornings   ah well hopefully it will all be worth it eah


----------



## sparklyme

Howdy girls, Holly sorry to hear you've got a sore throat, don't let it put u off all those lunch dates   

Jooles sorry to hear you've not been urself hopefully the antibi's will help things clear up soon.

Walsh don't envy u havin to take all those drugs but if it gets u a wee baba it'll all be worth it

Nuala how are you, what stage u at now

Girls feelin a bit better today just am very bloated feel like i've put on bout a stone, and really bad trapped wind.  Am havin to take windeze to keep the pains away.  Don't think its ohss just some reaction to all the meds so hopefully it'll start to ease off soon.

Well girls thats us another day into the 2ww.  I'm almost half way there already will prob be c**pin it next week.      that this works out for us all.  You girls gonna get the RFC to do your blood test.  Pat told me to get it done on Wednesday 30th and not Thursday 1st.  Maybe it takes 24 hours for results? anyone know?

Any craic wit anyone?


----------



## qnu

well fellow hens
sorry for no posts, but have been away with my hubby. we were in connemara for a few days, at delphi lodge pace, lovely but weather was awful. ah well
sparkly- hope you're feeling better, i get those trapped wind bloated feelings and the tum looks as though your 6 months gone, i used windeze last time and it went in about 2 days. lots of water.
holly - you sound in good form, fab that you're pupo and enjoy every single lunch and make sure they include dessert. ha
jooles sorry to hear of your infection, hope that gets cleared up quick, very uncomfortable.
walshe, hows stimming going, hope you're doing good
ladies thanks for af dance, cos the witch came on mon, bang on target, god bless medication! it is a howler of a period though and i'm in my nest at the mo with a hot water bottle. (had to buy a hot water bottle on our hols, in fact in a wee shop in leenane and it was used in the filming of 'the field' (bit of unnecessary trivia there). anyhoo, drugs should be coming today and i start stabs tomorrow. then scan 1-2nd oct, scan 2- 5 oct, ec - 7 oct and et - 10 oct, if all goes to plan. another wee hurdle over, very relieved.
loads of thoughts and prayers going out to you ladies, take care
nuala


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Ladiess thats me just back from Glasgow and thankfully we have 13 follies between 9-12 still a wee bit small but pat said i will be good for ec on Wed so another scan on monday so we have decieded to stay the  week 

Gnu good luck for tomorrow i will be thinking about you.

all our 2ww hope you are all doing well and taking it easy


----------



## lyndy lou

hi i am new to the site, but am interested in finding out the cost difference between Origina and clinic in Glasgow? is there much of a difference??


----------



## holly01

alrite all the wee glasgee hens how we all doin this thur morn....

Awwwh Wlash thats great news    u must be chuffed,an dont worry about the wee wans as they will grow between now and then

Hows the jabs goin Qnu??u doin them ureself? 

An what about the fellow  'ers    darn i ask are we all knicker watching      tbh i am like a different person this time   round i think its the 2nd time an all that   i am just keepin busy an aint givin it much thought cause i know the last time i analised every twinge etc an it dont do ye wan bita good......
no doubt next week will be a different story    

Lindy u can check both websites an i think they give u a pricelist and then compare,different rates for ivf an icsi....good luck on your journey


----------



## sparklyme

Walsh thats fantastic news n EC next week   everythin crossed for ya   

Hey Holly n Jooles hows things goin.  Think us girls on 2ww are being a bit quieter than i expected, spose its all the anxious waitin.  Have you girls booked your bt yet?  i just rang RFC to book mine for next wed n they didn't ask for a fax this time! Also asked the girl on the phone how long to get the results n can you get them same day n she said 3-10 days WTF   is this a 2ww or a 3ww?  any thoughts?

Nuala hope the jabs are goin ok for ya?

Sendin everyone loads a bubbles x


----------



## sparklyme

Just in case anyone else is to have a blood test i rang the RFC nursing station an the nurse told me that if bt is done early in the morning they should have the results back the same day  

i'm havin quite a few AF pains and startin to feel very doubtful  , tryin to stay positive but also don't want to be unrealistic

Any of you other girls feelin anything?  Jooles you keepin ok?

Holly you feelin any better?


----------



## qnu

well ladies
walsh well done. hope your wee follies are on the irn bru and are getting huge
holly glad your dong so well
sparkly good to hear you're doing good
i've started the ol injections, god what a lot of stuff compared to the other 2 times, i didn't get an injector pen, did anyone else, pat said i'd be using one, they're a bit trickier just using the injection, i'm not a big fan. anyway waited til my hubby went to work and took my time, freezing up the area etc. so i was a bit nervous, but all ok. i have to take 2x150's twice a day for first 2days and then down to once a day for rest of time. so going good here at mo
went to slimming class and had lost 3lb, flippin delighted cos i had put 3 1/2 on and thought the treatment was taking control of me, so determined to keep on being good.
i'll stop warbling as have to go to reflexology
later hens
nuala


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well how everyone doing like sparkly im also showing all the signs of AF arriving from yesterday   just wish  she would feckin appear and at least we would know what is happenin and stop playing silly beggars  

so sparkly how are things with you today? ru feeling any better?

holly - how you gettin on? cant believe this time last week we were in glasgee!!!

nuala - well done you on losing the weight! gawd ive been awful this week - put on 6lb since last friday - cmbination of mooching about house and eating out of boredom - can really feel it so back to work on monday and back to normal eating.  happy days on gettinbg started on injections.

walsh - woohoo on starting next week!! wow the time has flown in  

hello and   and   and   to all the other ladies!!!

take care

jules xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hey Jooles, Af pains still comin an goin.  Also (.)(.) are no where near as sore which i am also takin as a sign that it hasn't worked for us.  Am feelin a bit down bout it n will prob be gutted when we actually get our blood results

How you feelin today any other symptoms?

Holly how're you? I hope well, any symptoms?


----------



## jooles

aye im the same pain in (.)(.) defo not as bad!!! also am eating the house out, got mad mood swings and stomach swollen!!! i know from doing oi before (for about a year  ) what my symptoms are when af is about to arrive so all the posts about implantation bleeding and not testing to early are sort of going over my head (iykwim)  

hubby got loads of wine on sale in tesco last night - v tempted to just crack a bottle open tonight and get stuck in   ru going to test before or wait until blood results? funny we werent told to get blood results but just to do test at home and let them know outcome  

jules


----------



## sparklyme

Yeah thought that was bit strange bout blood test cause think Holly was told the same as you.  Was thinkin of testin a bit early but don't know what the best test to use is.  Will any ole test do or should i go for a clear blue or someit?

What bout you?  You gonna test early?  The 2ww does do your head in an a wee   would go down nicely at the minute.

If u do test early let us know how u get on an i'll do the same although i think deep down i already know


----------



## qnu

jooles and sparkly don't loose hope, try to keep positive cos the cruel thing  is that the prego symptoms and af symptoms are all the [email protected]@dy same so you really don't know til the test. think that you could have your wee bundle insde you growing and send it good vibes. don't let this get to you, it's such a long road and you've done brilliantly.
i'll pray like mad for you, we're all in this together.
nu


----------



## holly01

nat lookin good in this camp either guys    
aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i hate this fkin cruel life  

who mentioned wine


----------



## sparklyme

Here girls we're nat doin too good here on our wee thread    am gonna test in the mornin as AF pains are really bad today n feels like the   is gonna come with a vengence.  Will keep ya's in my   that it works for ya's  

Nuala ta for the encouragement an    it is really appreciated but just really hard at this stage nat ta think negative.  Hope ur jabs are goin well an ur not havin too many symptoms


----------



## shaz2

girls come on we need wee bit more of   from use all..                                                                                                and for all use wee hens ill be   ing away..xxx


----------



## holly01

ack thanks so much girls for the PMA we are a depressin bunch all us glasggggeeeee hens eah,but nat lookin to promisin for wee chicks this time round    
ah well we'l just have to get up an dust our selfs af an try an try again until we suceed eah   
(easier said than done  )

roll on those OTD to f!k


----------



## sparklyme

Holly i agree wit ya  

Ta girls for the


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhh girls keep your chins up    i`m dreading the 2ww (if i get that far) how are ya all 2day

     for a      outcome for you all


----------



## sparklyme

How are all the girls doin here?

Holly hope you are well, i'm  hard for us  

Jooles you've been very quiet is all well with you?

Nuala hope jabs are goin well

Walsh you all set of EC on Wednesday?

Anyone know should we still be drinkin loadsa water? Am still badly bloated an severe trapped wind and cramps


----------



## holly01

alrite ladies....hope ye's is all well 

gosh we havnt been much support to each other on here have we  
but i suppose we are have our own ways of 'dealing'   naw dont think thats the rite  word eah   with the 2ww  
well my 1st week sailed in nat a bother felt like i was on hols and had a lovely time but of course as of sat i've went awol    so me heads wrecked an i just want it all to be over now one way or another to get me life back on track
i know in me heart it hasnt worked so i am dealing with it as best i can and to top it all off i am all af pains tonite    

anyways enuf me me me meeeeeeeeeeee  

sparkly chick hows the nerves??  re the water i think we are supposed to be but i aint   .how was being back to work?ur brave   i cant even think of going next or near it for long enuf  

joooooless come back we miss you,has the dreaded 2ww consumed u??hows the form?any signs chick??hope u feeling ok chick,remember we are all in this together and know exactly how u are feeling rite now     

walsh u'll be running for the hills with all this depression talk       we better lift the mood or u'll nat go back to glasgow       for ure e/c chicko sooooo excited for u both its finally happening   

nuala hows u?whens ure next apt?u getin on ok?


----------



## jooles

hi ya girls 

sorry havent been on much - all quiet with us this weekend!!! af pains eased off yesterday but had small amount of bleeding today so although trying not to read too much into it my head is melted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  back to work today so hopefully that will put the week in quicker although like holly i know it my heart this isnt our month BUT its still early days girls so lets keep the positive heads on and enjoy being PUPO while we can!!!!!! who knows waht can happen in a few days  easier said than done aint it when your going through every emotion ever known   

sparkly did you do the test? i have to admit to doing one that was of course BFN so defo going to hold off till friday (or thursday night at 1 minute past midnight)  

walsh were all here for ya  

nuala - hows things with ya??

hello and  to ladies ive missed out!!!

hubby needs puter so gonna scoot but will be on over few days to see how ya all getting on!!!!! 

take care and speak soon - sending everyone loads of     and    and      

jules xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## qnu

Holly, sparkly and jooles, keep the faith girls, af symptoms and prego symptoms are the same so you don't know til the fat lady sings, come on don't tell me i'm wasting my prayers here!!!
walsh good luck for ec, hope alls going to plan
day 5 of stabs over. not too bad, i have beaten the side effects so far, except for 2 horrible rows with my hubby, you'd think they'd have a bit of sense and know that this time is not good for gettin at each other! disappointing!
i go to glasgow on fri and home again and back on mon to stay til sun. hopefully ec on wed and et on sat. i'm praying like mad we get loads of eggs this time, i would really love to prove nasty mc manus wrong. i'm mentally willing them to grow.
i'm getting my hair colour done tomorrow and acupuncture and i have an interview for a course too. i want to go back to teaching but i have to do a pt course for year (great timing), would be teaching essential skills (english, maths and ict) to adults, i'm really excited.
a few diversions if nothing else.
still trying to keep to my healthy eating etc, really hope i loose a couple of pound on thurs to give me a wee lift for fri. went shopping today and bought a few nice things for glasgow, great being able to fit things properly again.
anyhoo sleep tight wee hens
keep posting
nuala


----------



## holly01

awh ladies grt to see our wee thread picking up again.....
hopefully there will be a sea of   in the coming days       
an sur if theres not well sur we will deal with that also as we will all be here for each other rite girlies   

rite thats my speech over 
any craic with ye's??
jooles hows bein back 2 wrk?god i dont know how u ladies can do it i'd be/am like a space quadet!!


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls   almost afraid to post this in case it all disappears but tested on Sunday morning and again this morning an got a positive.  Can't really believe it   an feel like i'm talkin about someone else.  Will go for blood test tomorrow to get it confirmed in case the ovitrelle is still in my system then let GCRM know, this is all so surreal  

Am keepin the rest of you girls in my   that you all get a BFP  

Holly an Jooles    for thurs n Fri n Holly you are so right we are def here to support each other no matter what  

Nuala you're really going now   for ec next wed

Walsh hope ec goes well for ya 2mara


----------



## jooles

SPPPAARRKKLLY  AND DH !!!!!!!! OMG OMG        - wow that is fantastic news - happy days and well done to the both of you!!!!!!!    that everything goes well for the next nine months or so   

holly - how you doin   i defo agree that we will all be here for each other no matter what and hopefully over the next lot of months as well  

news on me aint so good - been spotting on and off last few days and tonight when wiped(TMI) had bright red blood so looks like period has started   dont know how to feel!!!suppose im holding on to the hope that it could be implantation (what am i like?) when i know deep down it isnt - but holding out till friday to do test anyway!!!!

gooooooooooooooooooooooooo sparkly and dh - keep them BFPs coming girls   

jules xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Jooles its all quite unbelievable    

Try n stay   you still have a few days until otd so will say   that this is only implantation bleed and you get that BFP


----------



## holly01

1stly i have a stupooid computer  

                              

so chuffed for u sparkly and DH        u sooo deserve this special time so enjoy every sureal moment     for the next 8 months woooohooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## holly01

now i didnt want to ruin that lovely post above 
jooles u just hang on in there til test day and i am    away that u have implantation bleed still time yet chicko keep PMA an believe me i know it aint easy  

walsh so excited for ure e/c      you get loads wee eggies

nuala hows the form...u hangin on ok,not much longer til go now eah   

we i dunno what the story is here tbh
monday i was killed with AF pains then grando yday and 2day just one bangin headache which i nvr get   but re the pg i def feel its a BFN so just hangin out til 2mara to make it official


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well bad news on our front AF arrived with a bang last night   phoned gcrm this morning to tell them so they advised me to do a test which was   and then to phone them back. so ive also had to send them off a sample as well just to confirm it. dont know how im feeling to be honest think it will take few days for it to sink in. had to leave work early so now just lying on sofa drinking tea and eating so much crap i feel ill   weve decided to take break for few months and try to have a normal life without injections, scans, dissapointments etc and get ready to go again maybe after christmas!!!

holly      it all works out for you tomoro!!! ill be sending you and dh  and   for the morning  

sparkly has news sunk in yet  

nuala and walsh how things going girls!!!

might lay low for day or two ladies but ill be thinkin of you all and sending you all   and   

jules xxxx


----------



## lmk

jooles i am so sorry for you and dh   take the time out for each other and all the best for tx in the new year


----------



## lmk

sparkley congrats to you and dh on your      and a healthy 8 months xxx


----------



## holly01

Jooles i am just so so sad for u and dh                    
pm 4 u


----------



## yellazippy

Sparkly many congrats on


----------



## yellazippy

Jules sorry it wasn`t good news for you this time...take care of yourselves


----------



## sparklyme

Jooles i'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time, it breaks my heart   cause i really wanted it to be good news for all us Glasgow girls.  I will be keepin you n DH in my


----------



## sparklyme

Just want to thank all you girls for all your support n best wishes myself and DH really appreciate it n especially our Holls who whether she knows it or not has been a tower of strength for me


----------



## holly01

ack wud ye quit   u deserve it   ye wee hen ye,me an jooles time WILL come our wee hens just arnt ready to hatch yet an ye know what sur thats grand i've waited 6 yrs so whats another few eah  
i suppose i'll av to get meself dolled up an hit the town at the wend..a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do eah jooles  
an we'll raise a wee glass of vino to sparkly an co  

god me heads bustin hi.


----------



## shaz2

congratulations to sparkly and DH thats fantastic news, hopefuly it will be the start to loads of     on here girlies...xxx


----------



## jooles

holly

thiking of you and sending   and  

jules xx


----------



## qnu

Sparkly i'm so delighted and excited for you, enjoy every gorgeous moment and spoil yourself  - you did it.

jooles i'm so devastated for you, i know how hard this time is and all you can do is take some time to yourselves and be good to each other, have a good cry and get it out. it's just so hard and unfair. i'll be thinking of you. take care.

holly - hope your doing ok today, thinkinng of you mrs and praying you are 2.

walshe hope you got on good yesterday and got good news on your eggs today, praying for you.

well i'm off tomorrow for my first scan tomorrow it'll be day 9 of stabbing. back in afternoon and then over again mon - sun all going well.
getting nervous now trying to stay as pos as i have been. big weigh in tonight, 1lb would be good 2 great. gonna go for a walk now to see if i can shift any extra flab before 530. really tired these days and banging head ache. had acupuncture, reflexology and a massage yesterday trying to fit everything in and get as stress free as poss before next week.

thinking of you all

nuala
x


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

just a wee post to let you all know that the clonard novena to st gerard majella (who is the patron of expectant mothers and those seeking to have a child) starts on thursday 8th october and runs until friday 16th october. different service times available and is open to all religions -ive heard this is a really powerful novena so going to give it a go!!!!!!

jules


----------



## holly01

sorri its taken so long to get online  but we had a bit of a flood at our house an i think it damaged the laptop      

      well as we expected (but secretly hoped for a miracle) it was negative this am, (cant stand that oul bfn sign   )
so when gcrm finally called me back they said the usual blah blah blah an they will have a review on tuesday an then get back to me??!!
i wanted to ask when where how an etc etc on the frostie situation but nada nada 'tuesday' we will explain all ...............
oh an if u dont have a bleed just get a wee blood test 'just incase' i was like whatever.com 

DH is not takin this very well at all i just get sick when i talk or look at him he is totally wiped out this time round i am gutted for him   
why why why is this world so cruel??



so jooles hows u holdin up??u sink that vino yet   mines is chillin for we will have a full house tonight to drown our sorrows with  

walsh hope u got loadsa wee eggies and they have gotten jiggy  jiggy last nite    
bet the nurses were sayin oh u irish arnt that lucky then  

nuala wooohpeee ure headin for the glasggeeee soil ye girl ye,awh   dolly hope all goes well for ye's

an what about our wee hen that done us proud.........u showed us eah  
hows the form sparkly??u pukin yet      
i'm sure its still unreal to u both yet,what u doin for ure 7week scan Rfc or glasgeeee??  


rite jooles pm me the info on the novena pleazzze when where etc??many thanks


----------



## holly01

i think ure stalkin me  
thanks thou much appreciated,an i'll have a wee vino to baby k also ok


----------



## shaz2

holly and dh just want to say im thinking away about use all day, i no words can help at this time.


----------



## lmk

holly i'm so sorry for you and dh


----------



## jooles

TIMES – CLONARD MONASTERY – THURS 8TH OCT – FRI 16TH OCT
08.10.09 – 7am , 9.30am, 4.00pm, 6.15pm & 9.00pm
09.10.09 – 7.00am – 9.30am – 7.30pm
10.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 12noon*, 7.30pm
11.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 11.00am, 12.30pm
12.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am,7.30pm
13.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 7.30pm
14.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 7.30pm
15.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 4.00pm, 6.15pm, 9.00pm
16.10.09 – 7.00am, 9.30am, 7.30pm
*(blessing of babies and expectant parents)

think st gerards on the antrim road in belfast also doing a shorter one for 3 days?? its on 14th 0ctober - 16th october. they are still confirming service times so will keep you posted  


jules xxx


----------



## sparklyme

Awww Holly chick just want to repeat again that my heart is breakin for ya   you an DH take care of each other an i hope you're able to get going again soon with your wee frosties  .  Think i seen a notice on the clinic wall that they are closin in December for deep clean so bare this in mind if ya wanna get goin again soon, although its important that you take time to to gear urself up for goin again  

we're grand still a bit in shock n haven't decided where to go for the scan but still feel the need to be very cautious cause it really is early days

Thanks everyone for all your well wishes 

Jooles hope you're bearin up hun  

Walsh hope you got loadsa embies  

Nuala can't believe you're away over for your scan already, hope all goes really well


----------



## Babypowder

Holly   sorry to hear your news.

Jooles   sorry to hear your news,  take care of yourselves.


----------



## jooles

ach holly and dh - soooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear your news    know exactly how your feeling so enjoy your wee drinkies missus and chillax for a while    just take a few weeks to get your head round it all and decide what to do then    were saving wine till tomoro night - didnt want to risk it tonight after 5 weeks of being teetotal, work in the morning and the fact there are 6 bottles of wine in house so defo wouldnt be stopping at one    enjoy your weekend as well!!!

just a quickie from me ladies - be on over weekend!!!!

jules


----------



## emak

Holly and DH im so gutted for you both ,i honestly did feel that it was gonna be your time ,im so sorry ,you are such a great support to all us girlies over the years and your posts(and texts) always make me giggle .You are such a lovely, kind and thoughtful girl ,i pray to god that one day your prayers will be answered 
Think im gonna have to start praying ladies


----------



## qnu

holly sorry to hear the [email protected] news. you sound so positive though. don't be afraid to come on here and have a good rant, that helps ssometimes too. enjoy your wine and lots of it. i'll be thinking of you.
hello to the rest of you ladies
just into my nest now and ready for blast off tomorrow. i'm hoping everything goes ok, i'm a bit nervous now, cos i feel so normal (ish). ah well i'll let you know how i get on tomorrow.
went for my weigh in tonight and had 2lbs off, i'm delighted cos i'm not going to get next thurs with being in glasgow.
anyhoo going to have a sleep now.
night
nuala


----------



## Squirrel24

Just found this thread and wanted say to Holly that I'm thinking of you & DH hope yous are doing ok, enjoy your wine you've been thru alot.  Take care xx P


----------



## holly01

just a quickie (no smart comments!)

 everyone and thanks sooooooooooooo much for all the lovely posts,pm's texts etc u are ALL soooooooooooo kind and thoughtful honestly     
we're doin ok
sorri cant chat but will get on soon


----------



## qnu

holly good to hear you so chipper, any big plans for your weekend, a date with a bottle of vino perhaps!!!

sparkly hope everything is going great for you

jooles hope you're doing ok and have a good ol knees up at the weekend

walshe youre very quiet hows things going for you.

i've just got back from gcrm and i had 6 follies on right and 2 on left, still a bit small so scan on mon and poss tues too. and hopefully ec thurs and et sat. very nervous now i really want them to grow big and strong and have eggs in them, i only had 1 egg last time i so so so wnat to do better this time, for my own sanity. i would be really happy to get normal no's. although i would be happy with 1 (or 2) big belters.

hope everyone else doing good

nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Aw thats great news nuala maybe get the ole hot water bottle out, i know it helped a few other girls on here to get a lot more follies.  Will keep ya in my   for next week

Holly hope your keepin well, keep in touch

Jooles how you bearin up now hun?  All set for the novena, was thinkin of it myself if i can get the time

Walsh how'd things go?

i'm well, think it is only startin to sink in but will be happier when i get the first scan over 

Sendin ya's all loads a


----------



## walsh1363

Hi girls sorry for being awol but i am just back from glasgow sorry for the two girls and your bfn my thoughts are with you and niothing i can say will make yoy feel any better Sparky well done on you bfp well at ec i had 20 follies but only 7 egg 3 fert and have 2 day3 but back this morning i will catch up with ypu all later xxxxxxxx


----------



## qnu

hey all
walshe hope you're doing good pupo.
holly and jooles hope you had a good weekend of pampering
sparkly hope youre taking good care of yourself and wee bean
heading to glasgee tomorrow mornin getting a bit nervous now. good nervous. i have spent the last 2 days huddled up with 2 hot water bottles trying to encourage these wee follies to become BIG follies and have jumbo super eggs in them. i'm taking my bottle with me to glasgow. anyway hope you're all well don't know if i'll get online over there. so talk later and thinking of you all.
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Nuala hope everything goes really well for you next week     will keep you in my    that you get loads of eggies and that transfer goes really well for you    Just remember to take it easy and don't over do it after ec.  Let us know how you get on as soon as you can   

Holly and Jooles hope you's are keepin well, have been thinkin bout you's alot and am hopin you's are well


----------



## sparklyme

Hey walsh Congratuations on being  Best of luck for


----------



## holly01

how are we all doin now then wee hens.

Walsh   PUPO   hope u are gettin the time in ritly an no    testing early now        

Nuala    so ure in glasgeeee now hen hope alls as it should be and ye av loads a beaut follies

Jooles hows me buddie bearin up?much    hope u both had a nice wee wend and looked after each other.have u had a wee chat about the next step   scary.com eah  

Sparkly chick,now u have to relax and enjoy this special time,worryin and fretting will not do that wee baba any gud,an sur i always say ye cant change anything anyway so lap it up   an make dh spoil ye rotten   (before he has the zimmer to carry too      ) cudnt resist  

well we have had a nice few days with loads of family and friends and lovely vino,i am amazed at peoples kindness and thoughtfulness each time we present them with more bad news.
anyway got a call from glasgeee this am and they were as usual just lovey,so we have our options now.
we can go ahead with fet after this AF if we like   or wait......so more decisions   and of course DH says whatever u want to do...................men.then we have to decide wether to thaw all 4 or 2 at a timei am scared   so i must boogie over to the FET board an bug them poor creators now with all me questions  

best wishes to all chat soon xo


----------



## angel_lass

Hi ladies - I have just found this page   I was on this website a long time ago but decided we were so far away from treatment that there was no point in me hanging about on here and becoming obsessed (woops too late  )

Story so far is that I have been on the GRI waiting list for about 20 months now, I have weight to loose and have lost 2 stone so far but we have decided to pay for a private TX at GCRM and have our initial meeting on 7th November. They have said that they will take all our NHS results and we have managed to squeeze the Hep B & C & HIV blood tests out of our Health Centre so that is another £210 saved - every little helps! 

Somewhere in my head I think they will be better for us as I have a low AMH and I think they may tailor our treatment to my low AMH whereas the NHS might not do this. Am I disillusioned ? The way I am looking at it is that with every month passing thats me lost another egg so time is of the essence!

Do they treat you well at GCRM?


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Angel Lass, GCRM are fantastic and i cannot praise the staff enough.  There are a few girls on this thread using GCRM at the moment and i think they would all agree with me.  

There is also a thread called Glasgow girls in icsi general chit chat for the uk and you may find this of more use as the girls on there are using both GRI and GCRM and of course are all from Scotland.  Sorry i don't know how to put a link on here for you, maybe some of the other girls could help!


----------



## holly01

Alrite me luvlies  

feel soo soo bad and a big meanie after all the support of u ladies i havnt even been on to support Wlash or Nules these last few days but that shall be a distant memory rite  

Walsh chick hows the   going pet??i hope u are still remaining sane          

And nules u are over in the big smoke so we wont get an update   but i hope 2day u got loads af wee eggies and they get jiggy tonite for ure e/c sat     

cant wait to hear how u are all doing               
 

Jooles chick hows the form??hope u are doin ok and looking at after ureself  

Sparkly pg ladie   hows the nerves...  hope u are both holding out pet       

Well we have decided to hold af til the new year then take the bull by the horns  
i dunno about the rest af ye's but i am like a zombie tbh,tired,emotional and quite snappy  
but i went today to get divine inspiration  
now i am not overly religious but i started the 9 day novena (in belfast)and i prayed for us all on this site trying to achieve our dreams       
so i believe it is very powerful, so i am very excited for us all  
sorry for not bein on in a wile but i have no puter @ home at the mo


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Holly you don't have to apologise for not being on i have had 5 BFN and your hormones will still be all over the place just take all the time you need and do what ever you have to to get through it 

Well the heparin inj are driving me mad and I'm all bruised i was really sore the other day and now nothing just feel like my period is about to start my temperature is up and down and waking up at silly times and shouting pains up my bum and my front bum sorry TMI 
but as you know we over Analise every ache and pain.


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls glad to see  .  

Holly thats fantastic that you've decided to get goin aft christmas least ya'll be able to  .  Ta for keepin us all in your   durin the novena  

Walsh sorry was      at the front bum comment thought i was the only one who said that   my dh thinks its hilarious so have started callin it my noo noo (i know TMI  )

But seriously Walsh have been keepin ya in my    What is your OTD?

Nuala hope all is goin well for ya in Glasgee 

Jooles hope ur keepin well have been thinkin bout ya


----------



## qnu

hi girls
sparkly glad to hear you're doing well
holly and jooles thinking of you and keep being strong
walshe when do you test, hope youre keeping sane
well i'm STILL in glasglow, this has been the longest tx in history, arrived on mon and my follies were small so they decided to put off collection til thurs instead of wed, then they decided friday, then changed back to thurs cos my bloods were good. i asked them to scan me again on tues cos i was nervous of all the chopping and changing, so had scan and they changed back to fri!!!!, hubby was loving this caos it takes weeks beforehand to get him cover at work, but someone was looking down on us and we got it sorted.
so had ec today and got 6 eggs, a miracle for me cos i got 3 first ivf and 1 2nd ivf. so they said 4 look a good size 2 look immature but we'll know more tommorrow, everything else is good, they said they had thought they'd only get 2 and were happy. i am a bit stunned and delighted another hurdle is behind us.
am very nervous about tomorrow, so cross everything for us please, i feel like i'll never get home.
hopefully they'll be doing et on mon (another nailbiter cos my wee egg disintegrated on et day last time on 2 day transfer, this is 3) so gonna stay over mon night cos i'll be on my own so want minimal hassle, so gonna rest up til tues.
i'm gonna stop rambling and sign off now.
love to you all
nuala


----------



## emak

Nuala i have been checking in to see how it has been going for you ,well done on the 6 eggs im sure you are delighted with that count ,can i ask were you on menopur this time?   that tonight your DH's   are getting down to buisness  
Holly we maybe cycle buddies      Shaz and i are   away too.
Thinking of all you girls and   hard that one day soon we will be yummy mummies
Emma xx


----------



## qnu

emma my tx was very different from royal, i had prostap injection instead of sniffing and pergoveris 300iu for 13 days, first 2 days was 300 twice a day (was supposed to be 12 days, had and extra day as i was responding slowly) and an extra day with no drugs then ovitrelle as my hcg trigger and then pregnyl instead of the pessaries.when i get home i'll have all my info so any other quests let me know.
the tx was very much tai;ored for me not like royal
nuala


----------



## qnu

hi girls
wee update gcrm just phoned to tell us all 6 of our eggs fertilised over night and all look 'lovely' so transfer on mon at 130. can't believe it and over the moon, we never expected such great results. another hurdle down.
thanks for all good thoughts, hope you're all well.
nuala


----------



## holly01

omg nuala i am sooooooooooo happy for u both,u must be so excited  
  away now for ure e/t chick.

big   to everyone else,have the work men in so chat soon


----------



## qnu

thanks girls, my minds a bit of a mush today, i get excited and then have to reel myself back in cos in may our wee eggie perished on transfer day and i am haunted by that experience and this is a 3 day transfer which has me in bits. i just want 2 decent wee boyos transferred and to be back home. i've been here since mon first thing and i'm craving a bit of normality and normal food, its impossible to eat healthily when its all take out and restaurants, my weighwill be going up again after working so hard (does walking round the shopping centre count as exercise?)
well my hubby left about 2 hours ago, poor thing has been here since tues and wasn't needed til fri. he has spoilt me (well as much as you can in a travelodge). 
anyhoo i hope you ladies are doing well and thanks so much for the positive thoughts, i must go and listen to my meditation cd now.
any ideas what to do with myself tomorrow, answers on a postcard.
have a great sat night
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Aw nuala i am absolutely delighted for you and will be keepin you in my   that all goes well for et and hopefully you'll get some wee frosties aswell for go no.2    sendin you loadsa    

i've developed morning/day sickness, started yesterday and keeps coming and going.  Only thing takes it away is eatin so i'm gonna end up like the side wall of a house as have to keep nibbling all day.  Am headin to the Bronte steakhouse for dinner tonight as an early birthday dinner so lookin forward to it  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## holly01

ack Nuala hope the time isnt draggin to much 2day
all the best for 2 fab wee embies to go on board 2mara chicko,u anyone over with ye?u guna fly home again 2moro?awh cant wait to hear all from ye chicko

 so glad ure sick sparkly    hope it gets worse iykwim   i'm still   away for ye @ the novena,it is very emotional ye no...so many all there for the same thing,god its cruel eah

hows our wee   woman gettin on.....u have the 1st week over u hen,nat long now   

jooles hope u are doin ok pet    its nat easy eah  

alls quiet around holls house,as i said just   away @ the novena an gettin on with things...
hope u are all doin ok wee hens


----------



## walsh1363

Just popping on to wish Nuala good luck with ET i will be thinking about you when i had mine done the legs were up and they had a radio on in the back ground and the song that was playing was sexy chick it made us laugh well im hanging in there hving on off pain in the ovaries and the bottom off my back and lots of hot flushes what kind of symptoms did everyone else get with the gel


----------



## qnu

ladies
thanks for teh great support
walshe hope you're hanging in ok
holly and jooles thinking of you, you'll be back over here in no time
sparkly good to hear everything is coming along
well i'm just back from the clinic a wee while ago and i had 2 8 cell 'beautiful' embies put back, i can't believe it he said they were perfect and couldn't have hoped for better, in fact 1 of them was at blastocyst stage which he said was even better. 1 of the other 4 was a slow developer and was 5 cell so he said they wouldn't do anything with it but the others were 7, 8 and 9 cells and they're freezing them. i can't believe we did so well i really wanted one decent embie but 2 good ones is fab never mind frosties, i never dared to hope that we'd get some. i am so stunned and have just spent the last couple of hours phoniong and texting.
i was up from 530 and did my meditation/relaxation cd about 5 times to try and calm me down. 
i'm going home tomorro as i didn't want to get stressed at all today. so i'm going to snuggle down and read my book and talk to my 'twins'. i can't wait to see my boy, he's being slaughtered at work today after a week off and i'm going to spoil him when i get home.
thanks so much for all the good thoughts and prayers. my sil is at a st gerard novena in dundalk for me too.
talk later
nuala


----------



## jooles

morning ladies  

first of all sooooooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy havent been on for a while!! ive really no excuse except for being knackered and p*ssed off and not really in the mood for computers and e mails    BUT time to get ourselves back to normality so ill defo be on more to support you girls the way you all supported me during our tx!!!!    just feeling bit down, weepy and fed up at the minute ( and eating for ireland)    but will pick myslef up this week and get on with things!!! its funny that you kind of prepare yourself for the worst outcome but my gawd i really didnt expect it to be so bad!!!!! but onwards and upwards and will start to get my head down from up my  !!!

so all is quiet with us - just working away!!   and deciding on our next course of action so weve decided to wait until may/june for nhs ivf and then if that does not work we will fund another course of private treatment!! i know it seems a long time away but we feel after over 3 years of drugs, tx, poking, prodding and dissapointments and generally putting life on hold it is time for US time and to relax and actually enjoy life for a few months    hope that does not sound selfish but im sure you will all know what i mean    

nuala - woohoo!!! happy days on your 2 embies - ill be keeping everything crossed for you and keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers  

sparkly - oh things getting exciting now   when is your scan? are you going to glasgee or royal?

walsh - how ya getting on on the 2WW??  

hi ya holly   - hope your doing ok!!

sorry such a short post. im in work but just wanted to nip on and say hello and let you all know im thinking of you!!!

jules xxxx


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls i have been a very bad girl and done a test this afternoon and its negative my test date is on Thursday i have always bleed before this im hoping that my afternoon sample was no good but i cant stop crying and after 6 negative cycles dnt know were to turn sorry for the crap post but my wee heart is breaking here cnt even speak to my dh he will go mad if he finds out i hve tested


----------



## holly01

awh jesssssssss walsh i just wanna reach into the computer an give u a big massive hug      
well ye no u have 2 more days and without naming names   it does happen, u no it can change from negative to positive in a few days,so the little ladie who knows what i am ona bout may be able to tell u to keep the chin up
but chick i know how u feel right this very minute and u no what its        
why why why after all u have been through can u just nat get a wee break at this stage eah
i prayed my socks off at the novena that we had to all get good news soon  
ack hi its so unfair    

     that u have a wee late implanter chicko


----------



## sparklyme

Hi girls, sorry haven't posted in a few days but have just been so tired and feelin sick all the time.  Anyway didn't come on to post about myself.

Walsh, just want to reiterate (sorry can't spell that) what Holly said.  Yeah it was me!  I tested a few days early and got a BFN and then tested again a few days later and hey presto got a BFP, so in short, don't give up it really is not over til its over and i truely believe that a positive mental attitude and as little stress as possible is gonna help everything along.  I will be keepin you in my prayers that when you test tomorrow that you get that BFP but remember as long as you haven't bled then there is still hope.

Nuala keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for you.  How you puttin in the 2ww?

Hi Holly and Jooles i hope you's are keepin well.  You too girls really inspire me as i think you have both been soooooo courageous in the way that you's have coped.  I don't know if i would have been as strong as you's but want you's to know that just cause you're not goin through treatment at this minute, that i am still keepin ya's in my prayers

Take care all 

Denise x


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls thought i would pop on and let you all know that af showed her head this evening had a feeling she would to say we are gutted is an understatement dont know where we will go from here will take some time out before we move on 

Naula i wish you all the luck in the world and i think after your fantastic embies i think you will have two keepers there i will pop in and see how you are getting on 

Sparkly ii hope that all goes well for you over coming months and enjoy every min of it 

Holly and Jooles the best of luck to you both on your onward journeys i know just now your wee hearts are breaking are yous going back to Glasgow for a review if so how long is the wait.


----------



## sparklyme

Aw Walsh i am so gutted for you   take all the time you need and i will keep you in my   over the coming weeks.  Words can't tell you how sorry i feel, take care hun


----------



## qnu

walshe, i'm so very sorry that you have to go through this again. its so bloody cruel. thank you for all your support and for your encouraging words, it means a lot. i'll be thinking of you and   for you both.
take care of yourself and each other.
nuala


----------



## shaz2

walshe just read yer post and had to leave you a message, im so sorry you have had such bad news, theres just no words anyone can say, i will keep u an dh in my prayers, take care of each other, god bless...xxx


----------



## jooles

awhh walsh  

im so so sorry to hear your news!! ill be thinking of you and dh    you know we are all here for you and know how you are both feeling  

sorry such short post ladies but in work - will nip on later  

hope everyone doing ok  

jules xxxx


----------



## holly01

walsh i am so sorry for u both    so unfair
re.the review the clinic rings and asks if u would like any particiluar questions asked at the review then then have it among themselves then ring u after it to tell the outcome
awhhh chick i am gutted honestly


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls that you very much for your kind words we have decided to have one last go but we will wait for about 6months.Contacted the clinic this morning and i have had to send over my bloods as it looks as if i had an other chemical my dh is taking it very bad i think he is fed up with all the disapiontment but we need to keep positive and lucky number 7 here we come.


----------



## holly01

awh walsh   more sadness pet  
poor DH believe me i know what its like as i said during our negative my dh was devasted   so much harder for men i think as they seem to bottle up their feelings to try and protect us.
take plenty of time to get over this very difficult time (i'm still off   ) as it really   helps each day u get stronger and are more ready to face everyone (u know all this unfortunatly u have had to face it too many times   )but u know we are all her for u  
do u think u will go back to gcrm?or stick local   its hard financially  etc 
take care


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Holly we will go back to GCRM as we had a very positive experience with them and they seem to have there finger on the pulse after 5 ivf at the royal they kept telling us that we were just unlucky but GCRM have identified a problem with my progesterone levels plus after all EC i had very bad bleeding that bad that the last EC i had at the royal i ended up not very well but my EC in Glasgow i had nothing i was very shocked and thought that something was wrong plus as I'm from Glasgow origanally it nice to see the family what about you would you go back


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Naula popped in to see how you are getting on, i hope is going well and you are taking it easy


----------



## jooles

evening ladies  

just a wee quickie from me to say hello and hope everyone doing ok and sending   ~&   to our 2ww girls!!

sorry short post hubby needs puter for school work 

will get on over next few days 

take care everyone

jules xxxxx


----------



## qnu

hey ladies
just a quickie to see how you're doin. very quiet on here now. hope you're all keeping well and that jooles, holly and walshe are feeling   to get going again.
my test date is sun but can't get blood test done on sun so have made apt for 4pm mon at health centre, thats just cruel. so i'll prob do home test sun. gcrm said i could get bloods done sat, but Health centre not open!!!!!!!!!!
well i don't know what to expect, i haven't really had any side affects except sore head and some wee stomach pains sometimes, so very inconclusive.
managed to only put 1/2 lb on during my 9 days in glasgow, miraculous and lost 3 last night, so i'm delighted about that, gives me more to put on if i am preggers .................. cake emmmmmmm!
anyway gonna scoot and do some stuff
take care
nuala


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Naula just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow


----------



## holly01

Nuala thinking away about u even thou i aint been online 
   tomorrow brings u the news we are all   for chick


----------



## qnu

Hi ladies
Hope you are all doing well.
I know my blood test day is tomorrow but my real test day was today and i got a positive. still a bit speechless. i was so nervous i couldn't do it til the middle of the day. I so hope everything goes ok this time, it does feel better somehow this time. very weird but good weird, i want the blood tests now as concrete evidence. by the way where did you ladies have your blood tests done, was it the royal or local health centre.
anyway thanks for the support
talk later as i am rattling on all day
nuala


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Naula congrats on your you had great embies but back just need to wait and see if its 1 or 2 well done to both of you


----------



## holly01

Awwwwh qnu soooooo delighted for u both wooopwhooop!
ack ladies this gives us wee sad girls so much hope that next year WILL be our year


----------



## sparklyme

Nuala 

I'm so delighted for you  Heres to a happy n healthy 8 months

Girls sorry i haven't been on much lately as i have had really bad all day sickness and am really knackered all the time. Its all i can do just to read all the posts n keep up wit everyone.

We had our almost 8 week scan today in the royal and we were able to see one healthy embie and a wee heartbeat. we are so over the moon now that we know its ok.

Hope you are all keepin well and i'm keepin my fingers crossed for you girls in the new year that you's all get BFP's. I have every faith in GCRM that they will do everything in their power to get yous a wee baba

Take care all n chat soon

Oh Holly by the way thanks for the txt this morning we really appreciated it.  2010 will be your year


----------



## sparklyme

By the way Nuala we had our blood test wit the Royal as the GP would not be able to get us the results by the next day, though i'm sure at this stage you've already got sorted


----------



## qnu

girls thanks for all the great messages. had my blood test today, they nearly weren't going to do it, cutbacks or something. i don't think they realised they were up against a woman who has dealt with the royal on many occasions, the local health centre hadn't a chance. ha. getting my result tommorrow lunchtime, they were great in the end.
i need to see it in black and white even though i did another test this morning, i'm going to go nuts. i'm praying this wee bean (or beans) are with us forever.
i'm rambling again so i'll scoot on, i'm going to avoid public places in case i shout it out.
going to see a comedian in the ulster hall tomorro night and looking forward to it.
talk later
take care
nuala


----------



## emak

Nuala CONGRATS on your     delighted for you both


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

nuala and dh - woooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo congrats on your bfp!!!! im delighted for you both and hope and   everything goes well for next few months!!!!!!!!

sparkly - so glad your scan went well!!!  

walsh & holly how you doing girls??   

 to all the other ladies!!!

all ok with us and currently enjoying being tx free  

sorry short post in work at minute!!!!

jules xxxx


----------



## lmk

congrats nuala and dh on your    so happy to see your good news!!!!!!!


----------



## qnu

Thanks all you lovely ladies.
I really appreciate all the good wishes. It won't sink in that this is really happening til we get a scan and see it in black and white, just scared cos it got taken away before. all the friends and family who know are excited, its lovely.
gonna try and stay at my fat class, i've gotten so far, it would be great to continue to eat healthily throughout (and no booze, i'm gonna be a stick insect!!!)
i'm still praying for good results and miracles for you all
lots of love
nuala


----------



## angel_lass

Hi ladies - I hope that you dont mind me joining in  

My hubby and I have been on the waiting list the the GRI for what seems like 10 million years   we have decided to go to GCRM and have a private tx, we have been told that we need ICSI by the GRI. We have our 1st consult at GCRM next saturday. I have a question that i hope one of you ladies may be able to help me with, I have requested a copy of our records from GRI and they have sent me via their legal Dept and application form that we must complete, they also say that it can cost anything from £10 to £50 for these documents   (more money) should I wait for our initial consult at GCRM and ask them what they need or should i call the GRI and tell them that I need all the documents and pay the £50? Any advice please  

Many thanks A_L x


----------



## qnu

hi angel lass
welcome to the rollercoaster.
i would call gcrm and tell them what youve been told by gri and get their advice. i got a list of the test we needed for gcrm and had them done in my local health centre by the nurse and they were free and meant tests were bang up to date. gcrm will prob want you to have amh test and your hubby a sperm test. i don't think they accept anyone elses. i found they weren't really interested in the protocols i had been on before and didn't ask for paper work from previous ivfs (even though i took it with me anyway).
give them a call they're very helpful and you can be sure they've been asked before.
good luck
nuala


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girls thought i would pop on and let you know how my review went on friday.

we didnt get the answers that we wanted they felt that as i have had 6 fresh cycles with my own eggs and still not pregnant and previous mc and the fact that i am a medical enigma as have a very high amh for my age and all other tests come back that i shouldnt not have a problem i should try donor eggs , dont get me wrong im not agianst this just devastated that i cant use mine anymore. so got  very drunk on sat and cried my eyes out all night.

so how are the rest off you getting on i hope you are all keeping well sorry for the me me post


----------



## qnu

walshe - so sorry to hear you didn't get answers, the lack of knowledge surrounding IF is amazing. Have you thought of getting other opinions, have you tried origins or other specialists privately for info. mc manus in the royal told me i should think about using donor eggs that mine weren't good after our 2nd attempt and gcrm proved her wrong. sometimes i think they want straightforward cases so they can make minimal effort, but there could be someone out there who can help. 
thinking of you
nuala


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Nuala just wanted to pop on and send my congrats to both you and DH on your


----------



## qnu

thanks a mill yella. it's still sinking in, just can't wait to get an all clear on 17th at first scan, nervous. then roll on 18th dec for 12 weeks milestone. if all goes to plan it'll be the most amazing christmas we could have hoped for. never thought i'd say that about a sober christmas! ha.
hope alls well with you
nuala


----------



## willow29

Hi, 
I not on FF very often but I saw Walsh's post and having had a review appointment this week myself thought some of the information i was given might be of some use.  We have had 4 failed ICSI (severe MF problems) and went to London for our 4th cycle to try to access some of the expertise over there.  Sadly iT failed in Sept but at our review the cosultant began discussing tests for me which in light of our history he felt might account for 50% of the repeated failures. The first test he suggested was a doppler test which checks the circulation of the womb, another test was a blood screening test to check if my blood has a tendency to clot, i think it was called thrombophelia and a final test for Natural Killer Cells to check whether my body would simply reject the embryo.  I'm so upset that they let us fail for a 4th time before mentioning these tests as I really don't know whether my mental health or marriage could endure another failed cycle so don't really know what to do with this information but hopefully it might be of some use to you Walsh before you make the final decision to give up on your own eggs.  Unfortunately the level of expertise is so limited over here, i really feel that we are being done a great disservice by the two clinics, but at least we can share what information we can on this site.X


----------



## holly01

all the wee hens av gone quiet 

well girlies hows the form with ye all?

sparkly an nuala hows the wee babas doin    

walsh an jooles hope the forms nat so bad and u are both looking forward to the furture  iykwim  

well i'm just enjoyin life an *trying* not to think of IF much at the mo but secretly counting the days etc till we get goin again in 2010


----------



## sparklyme

Holly glad to hear from ya  .  You back to the oul grind stone?  Have you any idea what date in the new year your gonna get goin?  

Alls well wit me at the mo.  Just punching time to make sure all is well at my next scan.

Hope the rest of ya are well.  Sorry not been on much but am havin every symptom you can think of an not gettin on as much as i should to catch up.  I haven't forgot about any of you and do keep ya's in my prayers

Take care x


----------



## qnu

hey girls
holly good to hear you're enjoying yourself, its the only way to make the time feel like its moving. thinking of you.
sparkly sorry to hear you have loads of symptoms, what have you got, i feel like i haven't got any which is a bit worrying. whens youre next scan, that'll be so exciting. we have booked out 7 1/2 week at the early preg centre in maternity in royal, is that where you went, i wasn't sure and just kept being put through to diff offices, its on 17th (week tomorrow) excited and nervous too. let me know if you're doing anything different please. hope symptoms take it easy on you.
hi to anyone else lurking
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Nuala, hope the little baba is keepin well.  We had our scan in the fertility clinic in the royal as that is where you would have your 7 week scan if the treatment had been through them.  Dr Traub did the scan at just going on 8 weeks as i put it off to Halloween break so that DH could come wit me, and we got an amazing picture and he was able to show us the heartbeat.

My symptoms are starting to ease off a bit now and that then makes me think, i hope everything is still ok   i know it sounds a bit neurotic (spelling!!!).  I had all day nausea that only went away when i ate something, i went off all things sweet, i got really bad constipation(still have) extreme tiredness so much i could have just slept the clock round and loadsa trapped wind, I'm also having weird dreams every night and i remember everyone of them (normally i never recall dreams unless they are scary  )  I went to see my GP the week after the scan and she has got me booked in with Craigavon but i'm still waiting on them coming back with a date for my scan etc.  GCRM wrote to my GP and told her my due date which is 7 June 2010.  

Have you been to your GP or are you waitin til after the scan?

You havin any symptoms?  How many weeks are you now? I'm 10 weeks today

Hi to everyone else x (Jooles, Walsh and Holly if ya's are out there)


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Girlie's hope you are all well and looking after your bumps I am starting to feel a bit better and accepting the fact we need a donor and happy days we have one well two really my wee sister and my best friend of over twenty years want me to have there eggs i feel really blessed and lucky we are now stuck with who to go with so we are hoping to start treatment in April so fingers crossed 7th time lucky


----------



## sparklyme

Awww Walsh i am made up for you.  That is so touching that your sister and your friend would do that for you.  It takes very special people to offer their eggs but it is so much more special that they are people who are very close to you.  I will be   that this next go will be your time and that you get your long awaited little baba


----------



## holly01

ack walsh i am soooooooooo pleased u have 2 willing donors at the ready honestly i got all tingly when i read ur post so so delighted and i hope and   this is ur time 'roll on 2010' eah  
where u planning on doing ur treatment?

Hiya sparkly, wow 10weeks oh where does the time go eahso glad ur sickness has eased and u are feeling much better   7th june!!!!how exciting    

awh Nuala so glad u have ur date for ur scan how exciting only a few more sleeps eah    

jooles hope u are well


----------



## qnu

hello birds
walshe you are so strong, i'm so happy for you that your friend and sis have offered to help you, my sis offered to help us and i just wanted too cry and cry at the selflessness and genorosity, i was overwhelmed. it's a truly lovely thing to do. thinking of you.
holly you're sounding chipper, keep up the PMA, 2010 will be your year for chicklets too. it has to be, you've been though enough.
sparkly, wow you are going through the ringer, i haven't really got anything going on in the symptom dept, the most is tired, but then who'd not use the excuse for some Zzzzzzs when they can, so i feel a bit lazy really. i have few tuggy crampy feelings. i slept really badly last few nights which scared me a bit cos last time when i got preg i slept the sleep of the dead, it was fantastic, so i'm a bit concerned.
we're having the scan in the maternity early pregnancy centre, the fertility centre wouldn't take me, god they're so [email protected]@dy inconsistent, what is their problem.
my due date so far is 2 july if its 1 baby, i keep wondering what it would be like if it were twins?? roll on 1 week!
i'm hoping to keep fighting the fat til crimbo at least as i only have 4.5 lb left til my goal, but can't exercise now which makes it a bit harder. trying to get into the frame of mind of not eating everything for the next 7 1/2 months and never getting it off again. 2 lb to go til my stone mark, that'll be a big one, woohoo.
sorry for blethering, hi to jooles too hope you're doing ok.
love nuala


----------



## walsh1363

Hi holly yes we are going back to GCRM i was very happy with the way i was treated pat even phoned me up tp see if me and DH were ok 
Naula good luck next week with your scan hope all goes well


----------



## qnu

hey all
if there's anyone about, hope you're well and just thought i'd let you know, we had our scan today and one wee bean can be seen, good heartbeat and all looks well. have another scan next tues as my ovary is enlarged from the drugs and they want to keep an eye on it.
so have our first pic for the album, very relieved. will have to worry myself sick til big 12 week scan now!
nuala


----------



## holly01

yeahhhh so delighted to hear alls well nuala and u saw ure wee beanie,ah how sweet ur 1st of soo many photos for the album.did they give u a due date chick?u relax and enjoy every min of this precious time  

ack girls it gives the rest af us glasgee wans so much hope for 2010 honestly hi   

walsh so glad to hear me an u will be doin those lovely early morn flights next year again    air buddies eah!!i am soooooooooo excicted to be getting going again in 2010 

i am just really enjoyin myself this xmas as i know next year i will be either just become a  new yummy mummy or with baba        ye likin those positive vibes    
tbh i am thinkin 'ah jes here comes another flippin xmas an us goin in2 it sayin ah maybe next years our' year!!!'
ah well gotta keep tryin eah nathin else 4 it!and i suppose i shud be really thankful as we have those precious wee snowbabies waiting to come to the hills    (   )

rite enuf wafflin!must slide on er chat later 

an      to all me wee muckers this miserable day


----------



## angel_lass

Hi Ladies - we are still on the waiting list at the GRI but have decided to have a try of ICSI at the GCRM   Dr Marco said that due to my low AMH (2.9) they will use a Flare Protocol. Has anyone used this and had good results?

A_L xx


----------



## holly01

sparkly on ure 12 week


----------



## sparklyme

Aw thanks Holly ur such a star.  We had our scan yesterday and we baba is gettin bigger measuring a whole 5cm from bum to head    Now for the   flu jab tamara.  Still feelin apprehensive bout it but doc has recommended it so needs must n all that. 

Holly how you gettin on?  Any dates for goin back ta Glasgee for yur wee snow baba's

Hope ur all lookin forward to   and loadsa   over the hols.  

How you keepin Nuala, you had ur 7 week scan yet or got any dates for it?

Hope all you other glasgee ladies are keepin well

D x


----------



## qnu

hi girls
holly hope all going well with you and you're getting organised for your last crimbo on the rip, cos you'll be a mama next crimbo  

sparkly 12 weeks already thats brill, are you gonna take an announcement out in the tele to let the world know, or does everyone know already. do you feel more relaxed now you've got this far?
i can't wait for 12 weeks, the days are dragging. we're 8 weeks 4 days for 9 weeks on fri. had scan last tues and one today, so 2 pics so far, it was amazing to see that wee heart when its only over a cm long!! they are keeping an eye on me cos one of my ovaries is enlarged and inflamed from the ivf drugs, and doesn't seem to be going away so OHSS is a real risk thay think, so any pains and i have to go to hosp. my PMA will not allow such a thing. anyway i'm too tired to acknowledge pain. ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz
hope everone else is doing good
going to sleep now for a change.
nuala


----------



## sparklyme

Just though i'd say hi to everyone and wish you all a happy new year and hopefully one filled with lots of BFP's 

Not long now til some of you get back on board with GCRM.  Let us know how you's are all gettin on.

Dee x


----------



## holly01

Yeahhhhh a whole new year full of Hope    

Awwwh how lovely to hear from ye Sparkly chick,often be thinkin how u an qnu are gettin on  
 cant believe how far on u both are truly amazing and exciting times ahead now   

Ure rite sparkly, soon be time to get this Gcrm thread up an running again and i truly hope its a year full of happiness for everyone concerned....of course it will be sur its 20'10   full of positive energy


----------



## sparklyme

How is all our GCRM team doing    Things are so quiet with you all.  Let me know how you are all keeping and how you's are gettin on    Think about you's all alot and hoping for great things in 2010 for you all.  Holly any word on when you're headin back?  Dee x


----------



## Lil75

Hi folks,

We have just been told that IVF is our next option and our doc has recommended GCRM. Wow its a scary time!! Any advice would be great. Have loads of questions.......who do u fly with? How many times did u have to travel? Is it as good as our doc says? There seems to be gr8 success on this board.

Sorry I am rambling but in a bit of a daze at mo.


----------



## holly01

Hi Li75
fire away with the questions i'm a dab hand @ them   we have had ivf last year in gcrm and could not reccomend it highly enough (even thou we have yet to achieve our Postive)
the staff are fantastic 

i see you are in donegal,so maybe you could fly with ryanair??you would need to check which airlines fly from your area to Glasgow GLA as it is only 5 mins from the clinic or you can fly to Prestwick i think its about 45 mins away (not sure thou as we always go GLA)

so as i said feel free to ask as many questions as u like hope i can be of a help to u


----------



## ckmw

Hi there

I'm another newbie and just had our initial consultation at GCRM last week!  I have extremely (and I mean extremely) low AMH and was advised treatment success would be very unlikely.    Nevertheless hubby and I have decided to give it a shot as we'd hate to be wondering about it in years to come if we didnt'!

So the short version our story:  We're from Belfast but Origin wouldn't take me because of my age and we've read great things about GCRM in Glasgow so have booked the consent appt for the end of March and off we'll go on ICSI.

We've found the staff at the clinic very friendly and very professional so far and the travelling hasn't been too bad.  Fingers crossed things will stay that way!

Nice to think there are others going through the same things as we are!

Carmen x


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Lil75 and ckmw.  I can only repeat what Holly said, the travelling is fine and you can always book some of the scans and bloods in the Royal fertility clinic but GCRM can advise on this.  As you can see i got a positive with GCRM and if all goes to plan with this pregnancy we will def go back to GCRM if we have to pay again.  The staff are excellent and will work around flight times etc.      Heres hoping it all goes well and we get plenty more wee glasgee baba's


----------



## donn1

hi to all

am due to have my amh checked at gcrm and hope its not too low, was 3.5 last yeaar and had success with icsi and one wee boy, am back on the roller coaster, wondered what ure amh was carmen if u dont mind me asking, as you see i got a pos with 3.5 so heres hoping that the treatment works for u too

hi to all others

donn1


----------



## ckmw

Hi donn1 and sparklyme

Brace yourselves - my AMH comes to a grand total of 0.5! 

But my hubby and I wanted to give it a go and who knows what might happen!

Thanks for the welcome to the board. 

Just a bit worried about the number of visits we'll need to make to Glasgow but at least it's do-able! I've been given details of a private U/S scan in Dundonald so should save on a few trips....

Fingers crossed for everyone.

Carmen x


----------



## donn1

hi


ckmw  thanks for ure reply, hope i wasnt being too nosey, i wish u all the very best with ure treatment, gcrm are fab and will make u feel so welcome and reassured in all that they do

donn1


----------



## sparklyme

CKMW, just check the prices of the private scans in Dundonald.  GCRM also recommended this to us but it was working out at almost double the price of the royal.  Will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well for you


----------



## holly01

Sparkly 23 weeks!!! cant believe it   

Just wanted to let CKMW u can have ure scan done in RFC for around £60 so it wud save ye a few trips..thats where we had our scans done and if u just get the measurements of ure follices etc u can phone the results throu til GCRM 

Nuala hows u pet?hope u are doin well

and what about me other wee hens any craic 4me


----------



## ckmw

Cheers for that info - and to think I work 10 minutes from the Royal too! Can't wait for our consent visit next week!

Carmen x


----------



## holly01

Hi Carmen,u most b so excited about getin started     Happy days 

Sorri i 4got to update the Gcrm page naughtey me  

Well we had our Fet in feb and i am 9+1 with TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    all goes well


----------



## walsh1363

Omg holly congrats on the twins I am so happy for you.I have only six months to wait for my donor and let's hope that I will be joining you gcrm have done well for our wee group


----------



## holly01

Just bookmarking for JB if she wants a wee read


----------



## sparklyme

OMG   Holly, i dont get on here as often but i am so delighted for you  .  I will be keeping you and your little twinnies in my  .  I just new 2010 was gonna be a good year.  DH said for me to pass on his congrats we are both so delighted for you and your DH


----------



## Lil75

Hi all,

Well I got the results of my AMH test results - 12.8. They said that was perfectly normal. Is it? Was really nervous about the results so glad to hear the nurse said it was normal.

Arranged today to have our initial consultation tomorrow week over the phone. Can someone give me an idea how that will go? Will they tell me what option they recommend? Should I have a list of questions ready? Can't wait to get started which is really surprising cause I dreaded the thought of doing ivf and now I just want to start! 

Holly, congrats. twins..wow so exciting.

Carmen, hope your journey with GCRM is going well.

Hope all well with you ladies.

Lil


----------



## cMac

Lil, I have my telephone consultation with them next Thursday as well!!!  We are trying to decide between GCRM and Listerfor egg sharing - or rather we are waiting to see which one will accept us.  If neither accept me for that (because of age) we will be travelling to either clinic anyway.

I am def interested to know what to expect from this app for anyone who wants to chime in.

Good luck, maybe we can compare notes after!


----------



## Lil75

cMac, can't believe our appointments are on the same day. At least we can do them over the phone and don't need to travel.

I will have my fingers crossed that all goes well for you.  I would love to have a cycle buddy in GCRM!!

My DH will need to have a PESA/TESA done so that might delay my start. Hopefully we will not have to wait too long.

Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## holly01

Yeah we have some new 'Glasgeee Hens' on board awwwh so excited for u ladies i truly believe u will enjoy ure time at gcrm,i loved it even thou we wernt sucessful the 1st time round but they made the journey so more bearable iykwim........

The phone consultation will just be a wee chat about your history etc if u've had bloods,semen blah blah samples done etc (if u have recent ones done u can use them saves u havin to redo them and is cheaper for u  ) then i think its basicly all systems go if u're happy enuf,(very informal compared to other places that send u aloda paraphnalia to read n sign   ) 

think i said b4 i flew with easyjet to Glasgow GLA an if u book in advance its much cheaper,gcrm will work with ure flight times no problem,then its about 10mins in a taxi,(not the airport taxis thou they are more expensive) the clinic will give ye a taxi number.
Then when u go for e/c n e/t  there is  a new travellodge beside it and a shopping centre to keep ye busy  
Cant think of anything else at the mo but please shout away if u have any questions cause i know it wuda been great if i hada had info when i started to go.....
and


----------



## cMac

Lil, I am as daft as a brush, my tepehone consult is the folowing Thursday 22nd, duh!!!!  I'm just wishing the weeks away   However, on an even more positive note, we are signing consent forms at RFC this Thursday, yeah.  So hopefully that will be our 12 month safety net if this one doesn't work PMA - it will work!

Holly thanks so much for the heads up, thats the sort of detail I like!
Good luck Lil, look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## cMac

Well, we had our telephone consult with GCRM today and we def won't be doing egg share, I'm just too damm old 
I kinda knew that so we had already decided that we would do our own tx with them.

So know I'm super excited, signing consent forms on 31st May and hopefuly starting in June.  My AMH results were 30 so they said I would do the short protocol, anyone else done this?  he mentioned a drug taht began with N that I would start with, what was that?

I have my flights booked for the first appointment into GLA, but I was wondered if any of you have flown into Prestwick as the flights were practically for free!  How did you journey in from there, although the flight times aren't as regular I'm thinking this might be ok if I was planning on staying over anyway?  Holly, thanks again for your top tips.

Lil, how did you get on, will you be starting with them?

Anyone else doing tx with them at the moment?


----------



## ckmw

Hi ladies

Just realised I've not been on here for weeks 

We've had our EC this Monday and ET on Wednesday. Got caught up in the whole volcanic ash cloud saga and were holed up in the Glasgow Airport Holiday Inn for a whole 3 days in case we couldn't get back to the clinic if we tried to return home to Belfast. 

Only one embryo but it fertilised and was a good quality (apparently)  so fingers crossed  and now trying not to go mad in the 2WW. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

Carmen x


----------



## cMac

Oh I was thinking about our NI girls getting to Glasgow during all that, well I was thinking 'oh thank god we aren't going this week', thats awful that you got caught up in that Carmen!  At least you were stuck over there rather than over here.  Sending you lots of     for your 2WW.


----------



## ckmw

cMac said:


> Well, we had our telephone consult with GCRM today and we def won't be doing egg share, I'm just too damm old
> I kinda knew that so we had already decided that we would do our own tx with them.
> 
> So know I'm super excited, signing consent forms on 31st May and hopefuly starting in June. My AMH results were 30 so they said I would do the short protocol, anyone else done this? he mentioned a drug taht began with N that I would start with, what was that?
> 
> I have my flights booked for the first appointment into GLA, but I was wondered if any of you have flown into Prestwick as the flights were practically for free! How did you journey in from there, although the flight times aren't as regular I'm thinking this might be ok if I was planning on staying over anyway? Holly, thanks again for your top tips.
> 
> Lil, how did you get on, will you be starting with them?
> 
> Anyone else doing tx with them at the moment?


Thanks for the good wishes, cMac! 

We have flown in and out of both Glasgow airports for GCRM and although the International is the nearest, Prestwick is also quite easy. You just hop onto the train heading for Glasgow and get off at Paisley Gilmour Street and then it's about 5 - 10 minutes in the taxi from there. You get a discount rail ticket if you can show flight tickets or boarding passes to the conductor and it's only a few pounds each way.

We actually stayed at the Holiday Inn Express at Glasgow International and it was 2 minutes' walk from the terminal and they were very reasonably priced and included a continental breakfast with hot scrambled eggs and sausages in the price. The only thing to watch out for are the taxis you pick up from Glasgow town centre to go to the airport - they charge a fixed rate of £22 one way which was a real rip off!!!  Take the airport bus instead! You can head back into the centre of Glasgow on them too if you are staying at one of the airport hotels.

All the staff at GCRM are fantastic and very friendly and professional - I have only had a limited experience with the RFC at the Belfast Royal (for scans and bloods to save me flying all the way over to Glasgow for them) and I would really hate to think what it would feel like to have paid all that money for private treatment and get minimal care and attention from them.

Best of luck to you!!  Oh and I think the drug starting with N may be the Norethisterone to induce a bleed before they commence the down regulation of your cycle?

Carmen xx


----------



## cMac

Thanks Carmen for the info thats great.  Not long for you now, will you hang in for test day or sneak one in early   Sending you lots of luck!


----------



## ckmw

Not good news from us, I'm afraid!  Af arrived two days before the blood test was due so we knew the test would come back negative. Hey ho....booked a telephone consult with the clinic next week and see where we go from there.

Hope everyone's doing ok??

Carmen x


----------



## holly01

Carmen i am so sorry        
I know how u feel,our 1st cycle with Gcrm failed and i was thinking what a waste of time money n flights n early mornings       
I hope u get a bit of feed back in ure follow up and u can decide where to go from here,its not easy having to start all over again but it is worth it in the long run...easy for me to say thou eah


----------



## cMac

So sorry Carmen


----------



## Bunny-kins

Sorry to hear your news Carmen   Take care huni!   xx


----------



## ckmw

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone! We were a bit tearful for a few weeks and every time one of my friends mentioned they were pregnant (and there were loads of them!  ) we cried a little bit more but I think we've picked ourselves up and are looking forward to the next cycle when we get back from our honeymoon.  Dr Marco says he was pleased with the response and that we'll have the same treatment next time.

Hope everyone is well and especially with cMac - good luck!

Carmen x


----------



## cMac

Thank you Carmen!!

It sounds like this is a time for you and your hubby-to-be before you make it three (I made a rhyme!). A honeymoon, and I'm guessing a wedding before it, is a wonderful distraction from everything you have had to deal with, indulge yourself!  When this next cycle works you would be able to call it a honeymoon baby, imagine!

It is tough when friends are popping out children with little effort, but thats what makes us strong women.  I'm glad you are feeling more positive.

I start stims on 23rd June with EC suggested for 2nd July, I can't believe its so quick.  Just deciding now whether to book cheap flights for then now, but then we don't know whether to stay on or come home.  I think they know on day1 if they are going to do 3 day or 5 day blasts so we will probably have to decide on the hop. Luckily this will fall either side of the weekend so it would make staying over a little easier.

Anyone else going with GCRM at the moment?

Its a lovely clinic and all the staff were super.


----------



## sparklyme

Just thought i would pop on quickly to let anyone who remembers me from this thread know that i gave birth to a baby girl on 30 May.  We named her Clare and she weighed in at 7lb 9.5oz.  

Holly hope you are keeping well and your little baba's are doin loadsa summersaults.

Hi to everyone else

Dee


----------



## holly01

Woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Our 1st wee Glasgee Hen       

                            



The twinnies are doin great thank god.

soooo happy for u both Dee
Keep us updated on the wee pet!


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Dee!  What wonderful news, enjoy your new family!


----------



## angel_lass

Great news Dee x


----------



## alexine

Hi ladies may I join you? I'm at the GCRM and have my consents in a couple weeks.
xxA


----------



## holly01

Hi Alexine and    with your consultation


----------



## cMac

Hi Alexine

Delighted to hear I have another buddy!  I feel blessed to have found this thread of Holly's and all her wee buddies as I would have had no clue that there was another option for me.  What was your reason for travelling to them?  I liked their results on the HFEA website and wasn't overly impressed with Origin, although I was primarily interested as I thought we were going to do an egg share programme with me as the donor but that didn't work out.  I have found all the staff to be lovely and really helpful, even with any silly queries that I have during tx.  I due back over at the end of next week for EC.

If you have any questions shout out and thank you Holly for helping me  

Good luck with consents!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Alexine

I tried to pm you but you inbox is full.

F x


----------



## alexine

Thanks Holly and CMac! OHHHH I'm getting nervous...the ball starts rolling in a few days! I hope I am lucky and get my kid through all of this!!!  

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## qnu

Hi girls
hope some of you remember me. sorry to jump in as i haven't been on for the longest time. i had treatment at gcrm and got pregnant. just to let you know we had our wee angel on 29th june at 504am in the royal. we have called her Grace and she is worth every bit of the struggle we had to get her. Miracles do happen ladies and gcrm gave us ours. 
i hope and pray that all of you get your dream too.
thinking of you all
nuala


----------



## holly01

Our 2nd wee glasgee Hen!!!!!

Soooooooooooooo delighted for u Nuala,u must be over the moon!!Loveeee the name Grace.
Enjoy the wee dote


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Nuala, it must be wonderful to finally hold her in your arms.

A quick update from me, we had EC on Monday, got 7 eggs, 5 fertilised and 4 are now beautiful embryos.  We will be having 1 blastocyst but back on Saturday.  I    GCRM!

Hello to anyone who is looking in


----------



## cMac

Just a little update - I got a bfp yesterday, delighted, more than delighted!  Thank you again GCRM, definitly worth the travel


----------



## holly01

OMG OMG OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG                   
Awwwwhhhhhh Cmac as u can see i am truly delighted for u both woohooooooo!!!


----------



## cMac

Thank you Holly, I knew you would be on here!  Hope you and your little twinnies are keeping well.  Thank you and the other girls for letting me know about GCRM and that it was something that I could do


----------



## Lil75

Hey ladies,

I am back on the GCRM thread, had our consent meeting last Friday so start Prostap injections on the 2nd August. They were just lovely at our meeting. I found it a bit overwhelming at one stage and had a wee cry    but it all went well. So excited and nervous at the same time!

This seems such a successful thread with the recent births, your twin pregnancy Holly and of course your recernt success cMac. So pleased for you all. May the success continue!    

Lil


----------



## holly01

Hiya Lovely glasgee hens,we are all keepin v quiet over er eah   

Lil75 hows the oul jags goin chick??u like a pin cushion?u have a week over ye now,are u going to the rfc for scans?Arnt the staff just fab in GCRM so 'normal' Did u have Marco     he pregnated me      thats what i tell my Hubby,dont be surprised if we have wee tanned babies      as he wasnt with me the day of FET!!!    may god forgive me lol!!

Cmac u floating pet!!!!unreal feeling eah.....

Walsh sori i didnt read ure post rite    u are back in nov chick,sur u'l nat find that comin round eah..so exciting,i will be     away for u 

Hi to all the mummies of our hens that have arrived,i would love to hear how u are gettin on if u ever get a wee min to pop on n tell us the craic     

i just wanted to say that i was thinkin the other day about the early morning flights and waiting around in glasgow and all the drug taking etc and i want to tell ye all i am so glad we took the step and checked out GCRM because to me it was worth every early morning flight etc and i am just        hard that our wee bundles arrive safely and we can thank GCRM from the bottom of our hearts after 7 long hard years for making us a family


----------



## walsh1363

Hi Holly hope you are keeping well I can't believe it was a year ago that we all cycled and there was only two of us that are still waiting but hopefully after fourteen years of trying this will be our time seeing as I'm originally from Glasgow it had better work


----------



## sparklyme

Hi there glasgee hens.  Sorry I haven't been on much but my wee baba has been keepin me very busy.  
Holly not long for you now. My Clare is now almost 11 weeks old and gettin really big.  We are now starting the process of starting again for our free go with Rfc. Any of you know what the process is. We were frozen at the top of the list and r now on a review waiting list but don't know how long that is?  Holly I agree with u Gcrm were and are fantastic. They asked us to 
send them a pic which we did.  We owe them so much for 
helping us to get our baba


----------



## holly01

Grt to hear from ye Sparkly,awh so glad Clare is thriving the wee miracle.
Not sure as to what happens presume u just ring them to get reactivated in rfc and make sure u tell them the drugs etc u wer on in gcrm so as they dont try and waffle ye when u go for ure apt iykwim    Good luck        n keep us posted on the wee woman


----------

